# ARGC part 2



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home ladies...happy 

Let me know if the list needs to be updated/amended...

Bare with me as I'm new to all this moderator stuff ^beware^ 

Take care...

Natasha x 








*Waiting to start*

Amber
Egg
Little Nell
Lukey
Welshbird
Truly
Sam2995
Nicola Parsons








*Down regulation*

Melmac








*Stimming*

ktc








*Egg retrieval*








*Embryo transfer*








*POAS*


----------



## gracief (Jan 23, 2006)

Evening All

Just a quickie, am a bit confused. Does anyone know if you need to have scan at the end of monitoring cycle? I am at the end and had my day 21 blood test done today by GP- today is when I would have started D/r if I wasn't delaying tx for operation. ARGC said I could get my gp to fax results as I wasn't starting tx straight away and didn't need to make trip to London. However have just read in ARGC info that there is also a scan at this stage to see how body has changed after ovulation. I'm panicing a bit in case I've missed this somehow and will have to do this when I start tx. I want to be able to start straight away and not have to do monitoring again. Am having op 13th Oct so hopefully get started again Nov/ Dec.

Does anyone have any answers please?

Thanks x


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks Natasha- will let you know if any updates need adding


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Wow, a new home.  No longer a new thread.

Gracie - I also read about that end of cycle scan but seem to remember someone saying that they no longer did that.  It is a shame because I have often said that clinics should scan you in the 2ww to see if they can pick up any clues as to what is going wrong.  Glad you have your op date through and that you won't be delayed too much.  Will you have to go through the monitoring cycle again?

Nico - I start work as a childminder on Wednesday.  I don't know how I am going to cope with that and cycling but I'll worry about that when the time comes.  I applaud anyone who manages to hold down a full-time job and cycle at the same time, I haven't worked for a while because the thought of all those appointments for scans and the lies I would have to tell made it impossible.  Then after my last failure (which back then really was going to be my last) I decided I had to move on and we really need the cash.  So have just been through all the getting approved and am ready to start work.

What does everyone think of the new IVF regulations that may be coming in.  According to the Mail today from the new year we will only be allowed to have one embryo put back at a time.  All I can say is that it is a good job I plan on cycling now rather than then.  In the US you hear of ladies having 4 embies at a time put back and we are only going to be allowed one.

Sam


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Nico - No I haven't heard anything from Janeymay, hope she is OK.  There are a few others who joined this thread in the beginning but aren't around now.  Maybe they will pop back on and say hello when they start to cycle.

Sam


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Morning All,

Thanks for our new home Natasha  

Just to add my thoughts on the new regs,  I think it is terrible that they are only going to allow 1 embryo to be put back, as we all know it is hard enough trying to conceive with two or three going back let alone only one   .  I had three last time, and it still didn't work, they are effectively reducing the odd by a further 50%  .  

Gracie, I didn't have a scan at the end of my monitoring month, and I then missed two months before starting and didn't have to have another monitoring cycle, when I phoned to let them know day one (I thought I was going to be on a short protocol) they asked me to go for bloods on day 2, and then told me to start d/regging 7 days before my next  AF, although in your case if you are on the short protocol then you'll be ready to go straight away I would think  
Speak soon
Mel
x


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Mel,

According to the article I read yesterday "_for women in their late 30s, the chances of pregnancy are NOT reduced by putting only one embryos instead of two back_". Well I find this very difficult to believe. I know two women who are in their late 30s who did IVF and are pregnant with one baby (so what happened to the 2nd embryo?).

Nico,

Hope all looks good at your scan today.

Sam


----------



## gracief (Jan 23, 2006)

Sam & Mel

Thanks for the info, it's good to know that there is no scan at the end. i was terrified in case I had to go through it all again. i think I will be on the long protocol. How long does it take from start to finish, ie BFP or BFN?

I also read the article in The Mail and agree that it's shocking about putting only one embryo back. I just hope we all get our BFPs before then. i think after having two put back every time and it being unsuccessful we would all feel short changed getting one put back.

Anyway, must go- on my lunch hour at work. 

Nico, hope scan went well x


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Hi Sam & Gracie

I completely agree with you, what did happen to the other embryos.  If you look at the American IVF results, they have consistant 50-60% success rate and they put up to 6 back. So, I don't believe that the chances of a pg overhere will not be reduced by only replacing one embryo. 

Anyway rant over.  
Mel
x


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi, evening ladies

I agree with you all on the one embryo issue - who thought that one up??  Probably a man!   Certainly not anyone with IF issues.  At the end of the day twins isn't usually a problem for most - I know that if by some miracle I get pg and he/she is a singleton then I would never go through IVF again, but if it was twins that would be great.  A complete family!  

I understand the multiple issue - I had a friend who had triplets (American) - she had 6 embryos replaced.  The pg was very hard and one of the babies is now fitted with a pace maker - but two, whats the huge issue.  Give us a fighting chance  

Gracie - so glad you've got a date through.  You will soon be making your way down the list.  I did long protocol last time and it took 6 weeks - my last clinic was slightly different in that sniffing starting Day 1 - but, 14 days sniffing, 12 days stimming (but this can be as little as  then EC - 2/3 days to ET and then 16 days 'til Test Date.

Sam - good luck for Wednesday, how many children.  You are very brave!

Nico, whats the news?

Mel, any sign of the old   yet ?

Lots of   to everyone else.

Speak later, love Welshbird x


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Well, with my track record, transfer of one is something I am very used to sadly. 
I tried my first wheatgrass juice tonight, but don't think I had let it grow long enough= too impatient. It was weird. Kind of sweet but a weird taste to it I cannot even begin to describe. My other tray is not going to be ready for a day or two so I guess I will have to start a tray a day and see how that goes. 
Hope everyone is ok- I am exhausted at moment...no idea why but AF is due next 3 days...so that will be out of the way when DH comes back. No news on the funeral yet.
Who starts stimming first then??


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Oh and DH is back in 8 DAYS....


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Hi All

Mel,                                      ... a dance for your  

I've got my scan tomorrow to see if I've down regged enough... bit excited and nervous about moving to stimming   .  I'll update you all tomorrow 

Little Nell, you must be SOOOOOOOOO excited to see DH  

Hello everyone else... 

K xx


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

PS sorry so quick, I'm having hassle from my DH for spending so much time on the computer


----------



## gracief (Jan 23, 2006)

Ktc

I know the feeling-DH calls me jessica fletcher because all he hears is me tapping away on the computer- he thinks I'm obsessed with this site- he's probably right!
Good luck with your scan tomorrow- are you the first on this thread to start stimming? 

Nell, you must be so excited to see DH- lots of baby dancing to catch up with! Will he back in time for funeral?.

Sam- good luck tomorrow.
Nico- hope all went well today.
Hi to everyone else.
Counting down the days to my operation- the sooner it comes the sooner I can get back to tx.

Nite nite, gracie x


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

hi girls
#
had no lap to at home and was out all day 
Lets get down to bussines  as what i can see that is exactly what the ARGC is a business that is not very well run at all I run my own and have a client base of over 2000 and would never treat them other that 100% OK baby making is a bit different from cutting hair but they are still a paying client, as as i parted with £980.00 yesterday i would expect a little bit more bed side manner

I get a call on Fri telling me to come at 8am
leave my house at 7am get to baker st at 7.30 walk round to ARGC at 7.40 go in to find about 30 people  waiting I could not get a seat for 20min, when i did i waited for a further 20min till my name was called .. Also it was so quiet no one said a word strange how all the woman are in the same boat yet no one can have eye contact with a fellow infertile person, and all you can hear is the werrrrr of the credit card machine in the office next door they should really get a silencer on that one , 

I was then moved up stairs where i waited for another 10min, was called in to a room with a lady doc very nice did not remember her name .  had a quick Scan  All OK PHEW lining nice and thick and ovary's behaving them self's not having a party .  she then spent a few min talking about here hair and taking down Guys tell no to make an appointment with him. was told to go and buy pee sticks till i got a serge (which sound like a french hairdresser i know)

went down to part with my cash and was sent round to have 19 files of blood taken to be sent away for testing and one for my mid cycle thingy bob. Just around the Conner in Harley street More waiting.

any way went of to buckingham palace with Sara had lunch went and spent 18.00 on pee sticks buy one get one free in superdrug if your interested ..........  I get a phone call in afternoon to say come in next Monday for blood, and when i said about the pee sticks i was told not to bother   rally as they would test my blood and be able to tell from that , so i took them back, got my money back and spent it on drinking champagne in a roof top bar over looking kensington gardens (BUT THATS ANOTHER STORY)   .

So i asked what time to come in for blood and you have to get thire at 7.30-9.30 wait till you are called to be given your blood test paper Werrrrr the PDQ machine and off to harley street again £60 thank you very much.

so am a bit not impressed I know they get the results and thats what matters but just a bit more customer care would not go a miss.

Oh and the other story is i have a terrible hang over today whoops.

Ill be back later 

lots of love   I do still like the argc but this is a true account of my £1000n spend


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

Nico - I was beginning to get a bit worried when you didn't post yesterday. I am glad everything was OK at your scan but worried about the rest of what you said because I KNOW that everything you described fully sums up the ARGC.  Yes they get the results and yes maybe they are so busy and popular that they really don't have time to show their caring side like other clinics certainly do.  I think it is good to talk about this because the last thing any of us need is to suddenly feel mid cycle that the ARGC don't really have the time to care (or maybe show they care).  I get the impression that with the ARGC you just have to do as your told and if they change their minds (as is the case with you Nico) then you just have to keep your mouth shut and go along with it.  I don't understand though why they can't give you the blood form for your day 21 bloods in advance (like other clinics do) so you can go straight to the Harley Street place and get the bloods done.

The immune thing really scares me too because so many of us are actually coming out with abnormal results.  I know other doctors say that we are being scared into parting with our cash and that is true really because we don't dare not get the tests done.  I do hope my posting all this doesn't put anyone on a downer or scare them.  Just feel that everything Nico has said is true and it is all better out in the open so we can make informed decisions.  I guess the truth is that the ARGC has the best statistics so we will put up and cough up for whatever is thrown at us because we all want to be part of the successes.    

BTW Nico - did you say you had to have an extra blood test (other than the immune stuff) today?  And how many O tests did you get for £18?  I assume then 8.00 is not a good time to turn up at the aRGC.  Did it thin out by the time you left?

Well I have to go as due to pick up the little girl I am minding from nurseryl.  I am just looking after the one at the moment (may advertise for more later on but not until after the IVF).


Ktc, Gracie - I am also in trouble for spending too much time on the computer!

Ktc - Hope scan shows you are downregged OK.  I guess you are going to be the first to get to ET.

Mel - Hope AF comes soon (like right now).

Little Nell, Welshbird - Hello.

Sam


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

hi sam 

glad you thought my post was ok i was a bit worried i may have put a downer on it all ,

It was still mad when i left at 9 but i supose a lot of people have to get off to work but i think if you dont then maybe go later, i would think every day is a mad day for them.

10 ov sticks for £16 punds i ment not £18 and cleare blue was 19.99 for 7 sticks i am sure that superdrugs own are just as good i did not look at boots but they do there own make as well and some times have offers.

lol nico


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

I honestly do think it is all better discussed (the downsides of the ARGC).  At least then we know what to expect and won't take it personally.  I know I had already heard this before my initial appointment and so didn't come away from it feeling despondent.

Reading in the Mail yesterday I saw someone else wrote in complaining about Tana Ramsey's comments re feeling a failure for needing IVF.  So I am glad I was not the only one upset by it.

Sam


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

hi me again

are any of you at ARGC next monday id so , i am and i could do a bit of eye contact in the waiting room, I may not be back on today as i am getting JJ from school and have a dinner party (MAD I KNOW) tonight. 

as my nan says no wonder your not pregnant you never stop still for one second, she also asked me how my MFI was going bless her if only it was as simple as a flat pack kitchen unit, she is 87.

see you later


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Oh Nico - if only we could wheel our trolley around and collect.  Mind you, am pretty [email protected] with anything flat-packed so not sure what I'd end up with 
Glad your scan went well, and your lining is looking good.

Sam, & Nico - I'd say, and I'm sure the others will jump on and agree/disagree, that we are all probably old enough and have been thru' this enough not to be living in la la land where tx is concerned. I'd rather have the true picture - my last clinic was pretty much a 'do as you're told & don't ask questions' type of place but without the results. Its not nice to wait for hours, and its certainly not nice to feel like a herded animal especially when we get to the stage when we are struggling to cope mentally and physically with drugs *but* we have a very important goal and we have great support on here from all our FF friends.

Nell - so pleased for you - 8 days is so close now.

K, blimey, after that dance, Mel's  won't dare stay away

Hi to Mel and Gracie.

Love Welshbird x


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

I know- this time next week DH will be in my arms...at least! 

No news on the funeral date yet, but do have a delivery of the furniture from DH's Gran who died a month of two ago to contend with on Fri.

Still tired despite an early night, I hope this is not foreboding warning about my hormone levels being poo!  Eating stodge as the witch is due thu/fri.


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Nell, you're such a    -you will let your DH get thru' the front door first    

I have also eaten so much rubbish in the last week my skin is starting to resemble flaky pastry. Feeling fat, pale, lumpy and knackered.  Apart from that not too bad    Hoping my   doesn't put in an appearance 'til Saturday at least, want to make it down to London forvbloods on Monday

Welshbird x


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

I have been knackered all this week. Tired today even though I was in bed early last night too...keep fretting that it is to do with my rubbish hormone levels...DH has hurt his back. He rolled off his bed when he heard a rocket attack on the base- he usually rolls off and under his bed- but landed on his helmet...so now has neck pain.   He NEVER complains that something hurts unless it is REALLY bad, so I know he is hurt. Typical man will leave it till Fri before he will see about getting Dr to look at him....and where does he work....a field hospital.


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Hmmmm!  I could say something really rude about a man who falls out of bed and lands on his helmet   but that would probably only restart the discussion about how big his heart is     

Seriously though, really hope it fixes quick and he is fit and healthly when he arrives back.


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Welshbird- I was chuckling as I typed it- you must have the same mucky mind that I do! HEHE!!
I went for a jog/walk last night to collect my bike, which I took to a bike shop for a service, it was lots further than I thought it was doing the journey that way...how sweaty was I when I got to the shop=very!


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Nell, what are you doing exercising at this time of the month.  You know that the body needs lots of tender care, very little movment and lots of sugary snacks  

I don't enjoy exercise at the best of times, if I didn't love my dog enough to walk him everyday I would be a great whale.  DH keeps telling me that I need to get the gym


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

welshbird

i hate to any exercise as well i walk to work each day with my dog but i have put on pounds this summer acctually make that a stone in total since my BFN, i am going to the gym this sat for a induction, yuk im not looking forward to it at all.

what time is your appointment on monday ill be thire to?? i may go in early as possile but we could grab a coffee or wheat grass


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Nico

Have no appt.  I was just told to pop in and collect the form I need to go to the other place for my bloods (presumably two long waits !!  )

It will depend on wether or not   behaves herself - I will know by Saturday  and will post then.  It would be good to meet for a coffee (think I'll leave the wheatgrass to Nell) before I catch my train back.

Welshbird


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

welsh B 

I to just have to do the wait and then blood around in harley st, keep me up to date on train times ect

lol nico


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Hmm, wheatgrass cocktail anyone?! Seriously, I will be mixing mine in with juice from hereon in. I lost per 1/2 stone since DH went away and I have seriously lagged doing any since I moved house. I have a rebounder that I used daily that is now a great clothes horse... must get back into it, or jabba will be jabbing!


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

I blame all my weight on age and hormones - 

I had one of those massive gym balls, which I purchased saying I would do pilates at home and get a nice, flat stomach.  When DH questioned me on progress (never used) I got the dog to bite it and presented him with a floppy bit of purple rubber (no jokes girls   ) and asked how I was supposed to exercise on that !!!!


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Well ladies my first day "at work" is over and boy was it hard.  Obviously I have sat on my bum for too long now.  She's a lovely girl and quite well behaved but the day was more stressful than usual I suppose.  It sounds easy but what is stressful is having full responsibility for another person's child.

I have to admit that I never exercise, not any more.  I've always used the excuse that I've had a treatment cycle coming up (which is quite true) so not got into it.  Once I did start going to aerobics with a big group of girls.  It was fun but then I started stimms and just got too bloated so had to start making excuses to some as to why I was giving it up.  But I've also put on weight this year (and I'm not eating well) so I really should buck my ideas up.  4 years ago (when I first started ttc) I was really good.  I ate well, exercised well and would never forget my multi-vitamin.  Then after a while it all started to fill pointless and I started relying on the IVF.  Well this has to be a new start for me.

Nell - Hope dh is OK, not long to go for you.  I know it can't be nice being away from him all that time but then again it must be so exciting for you now.

Nico / Welshbird - I have an appointment for a scan on Tuesday.  Maybe I could change it to Monday.  Not sure if they would like that (any one know) or whether going forward even a day isn't a good idea being as Monday will be cd15 (I think) and I don't normally O until day 23 (v long cycles).  I've got a horrible feeling I may have to go for 2 scans.

Sam


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Sam, sounds like a hard day. As a paediatric nurse I know how hard it is to take responsibility for someone elses child. Kind of ironic isn't it that someone who has spent her life with children cannot have one of her own  Just getting out from behind a desk has made a difference for me, I need to get into a routine though.
Welshbird- how I laughed at the image of you doing the dirty on the ball with poor pooch picking up the flak. He must have some big gob to have burst your ball!!


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

hi all

nell and sam I was a nanny 4 18 years of my life looking after ither peoples children, so know what hard work it can be and then some .

sam ill come meet you on tuesday as well i have a lot going on with the new shop but i will be able to junp on a bus for an hour to meet you.

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  we have people for supper tonite but not just any one it the owner of a new cafe next door to our new shop and they have hered throiugh the grape vine that i can cook and have offered me a bit of money to bake cakes and stuff for the cafe  AS IF I DONT HAVE ENOUGH TO DO

any way Guy has come home and taken jj for a bike ride i have cooked lasagne for jj tea and am now cooking a 2 course dinner party ironing tab le  cloths and guy is doing nothing..

NO WONDER [email protected] NOT PREGNANT  i never stop.. sorry had to get that out of the way befor i start peeling things with sharp knifes..

pip pip tally ho

NO WONDER IM NOT PREGNANT


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Nicola- maybe you can gently say no to taking on extra stuff the same time as the new salon, maybe DH will be able to put a manly foot down on your behalf if you prime him...whilst I am sure the dosh will be handy there is a limit on how thin you can spread yourself. 
I am so jealous to be missing out on the meet ups. By the time I get over, you will all be up the duff and I will be billy no mates


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Hi Ladies
I hope you are all well, ktc, your fantastic AF dance worked as of this morning thank you so much to everyone for their dances    ,  how did you get on today?

Little Nell and Welshbird, you made me laugh out loud on the train tonight when I read about Little Nell's DH falling on his helmet, I do hope he isn't to badly hurt but it is your wicked sense of humour    ,  As far as the taste of wheatgrass is concerned my DP says it tastes like a cow pat, I'm not sure how he knows  

Gracie I know what you mean about the site I get really excited about reading all the posts and if there aren't any when I look I feel really disappointed  .

Where's Lukey, I hope you are OK 

Hi Sam and Nico, good luck with the child minding I think you are very brave   Nico, Good luck to you to with your dinner party  ; 

hi to everyone else.
Mel
xx


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Morning Ladies,

Well I have a really busy week coming up, so my FF ramblings may be severly limited - I can hear the sighs of relief from here  

If, everything goes according to plan and AF doesn't arive today (she's trying!) then its train to London on Sunday - well most of the way.  Vital engineering works mean a 5 3/4 hr journey with 3 changes to Watford Junction and then a tube      Just great !

Back to Wales on Monday, ferry to Ireland on Tuesday - the packers are in Wednesday and Thursday.  Ferry back to Wales on Thursday night, meeting with the builders on Friday to do snag list and make sure they are out of my house. 
DH wonders why I'm a little stressed.   

We may try and get 4/5 days away before the mid-cycle scan.  I am going to try and push it back to Day 11 or even 12 if they let me.  Does anyone know how flexible they are ?

Nico - Nell could have a point, about trying to spread yourself to thin.  Once tx starts our bodies really have to be the main priority.  Make sure you get plenty of time to yourself to relax.  I pm'd you by the way with my mobile for Monday, although I'm sure we will spot each other in the waiting room. We will be the only two in there trying to make eye-contact    

Mel - glad to hear the old   finally put in an appearance

Sam - hope your second day is a bit easier

Nell,  we will have a special Billy meet just for you - it can be our threads Christmas party - folic acid and wheatgrass for everyone  

When is Lukey back from holiday, has she gone for two weeks.  Lucky thing
Catch up with you all later,
Love Welshbird x


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

hi 

I think your all right i feel shattered to day , I'm going to take afternoon of to ck on builders in the new shop and then go home a rest for a few hours,

I came  to work today to get a nice letter from a client Imogen edward-jones she rote a book called the stork club and has had first hand experience with Mr T and ARGC she said 9.15 is the worst time to turn up the earlier you get the better as they start the day running on time and the it all goes tits up by 9am and the rest of the day is always behind . But she says just put up with it they are the best , they can be rude and you just have to put up with it part with the money and do as they say when they say.,
also lots of other stuff about looking after our self Fish oil gives good eggs , green tea yuk...

so I'm going to get there by 7.30/ 8am on Monday so welsh bird ill text you with what I'm looking like on Monday.

to the rest of you hello

be back soon

Nico


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi girls 

Have just posted my form to the ARGC for an initial meeting. Can't believe how long the wait is - was hoping to be well underway this side of Christmas... Hopefully I'll get a cancellation date.

Anyway, just a bit of background, have just had a failed cycle at the Lister. Marvellous place and great staff but I need results hence the change of clinics. Must say, am rather shocked by a number of posts about the place. But it's the results that count.... 

What a beautiful day today - I'm 40 today (gasp) Can't quite believe it. My leg's just come out of plaster but as I had a fall while on sniffs last month (they made me ever so clumsy!). I now have to wear robocop type boot brace so am hiding away indoors but will be going out later (under cover of darkness  )

Not too sure which stages you're at but best of luck to all of you.

toddlepip
x


----------



## egg (Dec 28, 2005)

hi she-hulk
The waiting time is not so long, I had a call a few days after posting the form and they asked me to go in the following week.  It seems really variable as others have to wait months.  At the time I had just had a bfn and it was good therapy for us to go for the inital appt even though we didn't start tx for another 3 months, kind of gave us something more to look ahead to.
Happy B'day to you!
egg


----------



## egg (Dec 28, 2005)

nico I read that book a few months ago, it really tells it like it is.  Like the sound of the cake baking too, shall look out for you mon, will you be the one with flour in your hair?? 
egg
xxx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi Egg

Aren't you lucky getting a cancellation!  AF arrived last Saturday - I would have been due to test tomorrow but didn't get that far. I suppose it's good that she showed up early if she had to make an appearance. On the plus side I can get stuck into the champers this evening   Have you started your tx yet?


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi She-hulk and welcome to our thread.  I'm so sorry to hear about your bfn.  Glad you seem so positive.  Hurrah for champagne !

          - they say 40 is the new 21, so enjoy.

Egg - will you be in the waiting room on Monday as well ?

Nico, hope you had a good rest.  You'll be the one with the funky, short blonde hair  

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all OK and enjoying this fab fab weather  

Speak later, love Welshbird x


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi ladies,

Welshbird - re scan flexibility.  I spoke to them today about this and had my scan put back.  They basically said that you can come in any day you want but if you put the scan date back and end O'ing before hand you will have to come in the next month and do it all again.  So our risk.  But if you are sure you won't O before that day then there is no problem.

Nico - Are you going to be around next Friday?  I have put my scan back to then.

Egg - Hello.  You haven't been around for a while.  Have you started treatment yet?

She=hulk - Welcome to the thread. Re waiting times.  I too was offered a cancellation within days of posting my forms.  I turned it down but was never offered another one.  Just wanted to say, that I wouldn't pay TOO much attention to our criticisms of the ARGC.  I am sure that I would have a something to say about every single clinic.  But it is best to be warned that that the ARGC is a very busy clinic!

Well I think I had some fairly good news today.  I got a call from the ARGC today with the results of my immune tests.  Apparently my natural killer cells are slightly raised.  I am taking this as good news because it could just be that these are the reason for my IVF failures and also because the fact that they are only slightly raised means just treatment with steroids and not that whole IViG business.  Have to discuss treatment plans with them next week.

Can everyone who has had their pre-ov monitoring scan done tell me how many days before O was this carried out on?

Sam


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

hello

why oh why me i left work to try to have an afternoon off and got here in 80 degrees all hot and bothered and i did not have my keys so just sat on the step and cryed i was going to do nothing  iwas going to sleep dribble on the sofa and ck emails after 2 hours of no next door comming home ( they ahve my keys) i went to the pub and had a glass of wine waitting for guy to finish work ....................................... and then he walks in with his last client of the day who is PREGNANT  i do love her and she ahs had 2 MCs so im just home now and going to bed.

welcome to the new girl 4 got the name #
im very tierd and spell ck is not working so sorry for my dixlexic post


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

sorry just re read 

welcom 2 new people i thought egg was sam 

I kneed to sleep i think....


----------



## gracief (Jan 23, 2006)

Sam- good news on your nk cells! I had my midcycle scan 2 days before I ovulated.Doc told me at scan i would ov. in 2-3 days time so 2 days later i did pee stick and got positive so first time lucky. I bet your glad the immune tests showed something, I was- it gives you hope for this tx.

Welcome to the new girl- unfortunately I never got a cancellation despite phoning regularly and asking for one- maybe it's cos I live in Scotland and they thought I wouldn't make it. Lots of people do though, so fingers crossed.

Nico- sounds like you had a bad day. Get a good sleep and tomorrow things will seem better.

Hi to everyone else. Who has started stimming now?

Gracie x


----------



## gracief (Jan 23, 2006)

KTC- not heard from you. How did scan go?


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

also 

I had a rext from jany may who started this thred today she has split with her partner and having a bad time so lets all have a few min to think that we ahve our dh on our side and how ahrd it must be to go through this with out that support.

I really am going to be now just had toast and marmite and feel comfoted...

nico xxx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

i'm so sorry about my spelling


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Nico- don't worry 'bout the spelling chick- we read it all just fine however it comes out of the fingers  Toast and marmite is my hangover cure 
As for getting a cancellation-nope, not one for me either. But then with DH away, and me in a different country I am figuring they saved the money on the call 
DH has his flights confirmed and they had relented and let him have a hire car to get him home. I am off work and will be a manic person by next wed!! 
Bit annoyed though- just made arrangements for a meeting in London,flights etc, which takes a lot of sorting as you can imagine- to find out today that the meeting has been changed to 23 NOV


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Gracie - Have you not thought about trying naturally now that you now have a new dx re the immune issues?  I think you are in the same position as me failed IVF but natural pregnancy/miscarriage.  I am just wondering that if it could be this immune stuff that is causing the m/c / infertility then maybe it can be treated without IVF.  Have they mentioned this to you?  I am going to discuss it next week.

Sam


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Well, my mum and dad got home last night. The funeral for my grandad will be on 6 Oct at the local church.   The club he used to go to are putting on a special spread for him too, which is lovely of them. Getting home however is not looking easy. Flights are few and far between.   DH has asked to come with me, so at least we will be together on his time off.


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

morning

Egg what time is your appointment on monday and what is it for??

Nell glad you have a date it will be nice for all your family to be together to celabrate your grandads life , and you never no a new life is on its way for all of us god willing.

sam why did you move appointment I cant do fri i dont think as im at work .

I have had a good sleep and just have to get through today and a weekend with dh and d step son  lots of good food and long walks  Oh and i have appointment at the gym on sat morning YUK.

have a good friday to you all


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Kind of ironic really, my ovulation date should be on 4.5 or 6 Oct


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Morning girls

Quick question re: costs at the ARGC - I mentioned £10k to hubster that worst case scenario. He wasn't too impressed and reckoned that we could get 2 cycles at the Lister for that.

Gawd, I really haven't got the strength to convince him that the ARGC is the best place to go. Could any of you give me a more realistic ballpark on costs?

We're off for the weekend to the Cotswolds (great weather for it!) so must iron and pack.

Good luck to those of you who have Monday appointments.

xx


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Morning all.
Only a quick one this morning as I'm being grumpy  , although I said I wasn't going to get stressed about the house move I am  .

What a nightmare of a week for you Welshbird, I hope all goes well for you though.  

Happy Birthday She-Hulk for yesterday, and welcome to our thread  

Little Nell, great news about DH's flight it must make you even more excited  . I hope you manage to sort things our for the funeral.

kts, Are you OK, how are you getting on with your tx?

Hi, Gracie, Sam, Nico, Lukey (in Spain) and egg
Take Care
xx


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Hi She-Hulk
I have never had a full treatment at ARGC so I'm not really sure of the complete costs but here is what I have spent so far: 
Consultation	£150.00
Blood Test	£870.00
1 scan + BT	£170.00
BT £30.00
d2 BT £90.00
Nasal Spray	£160.00
*Total £1470.00*
next week I am due a Hysteroscopy at £1600, I'm also due Ivig treatment which can be between £1200 and £1600, (if treatment works I may have to have more) So that is a total of *£4270.00* without my treatment drugs and daily blood tests, EC fee, **** fee. So, unfortunately I think you were right in your ball park figure of £10k if you have to have a similar treatment to me. 

I hope this helps, sorry I couldn't be more specific, but I am due to start my tx next week and I can keep you posted on how my spending goes.
Mel
x


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks MelMac. What is IVIG? Never heard of that before....

I am really torn between staying at the Lister (will be quicker to start another tx cycle and less expensive) and waiting for the ARGC.  Am wondering whether our BFN was due to just bad luck. Hubster thinks that £10k is a lot to pay for an unguaranteed outcome. Dilemma!!  Think I will make a firm decision after my follow up next Wednesday at the Lister.

Have a nice weekend all. Hope this weather improves  

Must tear myself away to pack.

ttfn
xx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Best of luck with your tx MelMac - I googled IVIG so now I know what that's all about. Mmm, had a miscarriage last year. I might need that too. .......


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

hi 

I think my TX will cost about £6k to £7K tops but i may be wrong i hope not 

nico


----------



## egg (Dec 28, 2005)

my last cycle (1st one at argc) came to about £6500 I think, but that included icsi and ivig so without that you could do standard ivf with no immune drugs for £4500.  Included in that are the daily blood tests, you have to allow about £500 and I had £1200 of drugs but hoping to buy my own this time so should be a bit less.
Sam hello, I have been around, just lurking alot while waiting to start 
Nico I am going to be having a scan on monday sometime between 8-10 depending on what time I wake up!  Hopefully I can start my tx after that.
egg
xxx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

god this day is long and slow and very very wet

just wondered if the lister charged for every blood test you have done , I'm finding this £60 a bit much every time  i think it would not be so bad if they just said blood £400 and be done with it .

I'm having an I hate ARGC day to day as i have just got some credit card bills and am feeling that i can't cope with all the hidden cost .

and then this £1600 for a hysto whats  and I'm not sure what it dose but when i asked they said they recommended it and then that make me feel if i don't have it done and i get a BFN i will feel so bad.

have you all been told the same and egg did you have it done , and will you have it done again? >? >?

Sure i will fell better when 7 O'Clock has arrived and i can go home 

Nico


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

I have spent the day washing and steam cleaning. Weather here is hot and humid. The stuff from DH's Gran who died- in Holland- arrived today. House looks like a furniture sale and the cellar is jam packed full of stuff....what a nightmare! 
Good thing is I now have a dining table and chairs- well actually 2 sets! Also have curtains that fit without doing a thing- much better than MOD ones 
Bad for lunch as ate whole pizza to myself, but as the cramps of AF are about to arrive- sod it! DH will regret saying to leave things till he gets back


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Girls, sorry I haven't been round to much lately.  Have been pretty busy - luckily that has helped get over my last BFN.  

Welcome to all the newbies - there really is quite a gang now.

Re costs of treatment at the ARGC - my first treatment cost nearly £13,000 - but included in that is the initial consultation, monitoring blood tests, scans etc and also immune testing and treatment (had to have humira injections before I started treatment), hysteroscopy and IVIG.  My last cycle came in around £10k - I did have an IVIG and was on a high dose of Puregon which I think really pushed the costs up because you end up having to buy your drugs from them and I think they're pretty pricey.  I also had to have steroids and heparin injections daily.

Nico, I felt exactly the same on my first cycle with ARGC - it really is a shock compared to other clinics.  But you just have to put all your faith in them and pretty much ignore the chaos and the cost otherwise it will wind you up and stress you out.  I was so stressed the first time and the second time just went with the flow and found it much easier to deal with (plus I suppose I knew what to expect second time round).

I had my followup a couple of weeks ago.  I thought that they were going to say that there was no hope (in a way I wish they would!), but they said although we don't produce many, we do get good quality embryos (she said that if the best you could get was A+ ours were A) and they really think it is an implantation issue and they would give me Humira injections again this time but closer to cycling.  I was pretty much thinking of heading to Spain for donor embryos... but now it's got us thinking maybe we shouldn't give up on having our own biological baby just yet... decisions decisions...

Good luck to all.
DDx


----------



## YasminaWight (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi everyone, I hav just done my second cycle at ARGC - in the 2WW.  In answer to costs, we spent £10,000 on our first but it did include £3000 on IVIG. ( I did get pregnant but had a missed miscarriage ) I think this cycle has cost about £4500. Like some of you I really believe that ARGC is teh best place. I have done 9 cycles over 7 years - I'm now 34 and on our last attempt we got 31 eggs which got to 8 blastocysts, so we have 6 frozen. This is the first time we have had any thing frozen and I firmly believe that because of all the blood tests Mr T is able to give you teh best possible drug regime and tweak things here and there because he knows immediatley how you are responding.  Of course it still might not work, but there is no doubt that our money has been well spent.  I think the hysteroscopy costs are a bit steep though.  Its possible to get that on insurance if you've got it.  I think its a good idea to have one as MR T likes to know what he's dealing with and gives you a good clean out so you have a nice lining for implantation.  The difference with ARGC I found was that they do all the tests in teh beginning and don't just say lets have a stab at it without as much info as possible.  But I do know what you mean about the bloods. There's just no knowing how many you will need, but tehre again I don't think any clinic includes bloods, at least not the good ones.

Hope that helps

Best wishes
Yasmina


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Welcome back Dolly Dee, and Hello Yasmina, lots of     for you. How are you coping with your 2ww, how far in are you?

There are going to be lots of ARGC part 2 girls around on Monday aren't there, what is everyone going to do, turn up with a red carnation behind the ear so everyone recognises each other.  At least everyone will know you Nico is with her funky hair     you'll have all sorts of women saying   to you.

Have a great weekend all.
Take are
Mel
xx


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi ladies,

Oh it is so scary talking about the cost of IVF at the ARGC.  BTW has anyone been told yet that they need ICSI?  I really think the ARGC is a king of "last chance saloon" clinic, my IVF at previous clinic came to about £3500 max and why pay £10k unless you have to.  It seems that the majority of us on this thread are around the same age - late 30s/early 40s - and most have immune issues.  Has anyone yet had the immune tests and got a totally negative result?

I wish I could be at the ARGC to meet with you girls.  I know that in an earlier posting Nico you mentioned that no-one made eye contact.  Well it was the same when I was in there.  I think probably a lot of us would like to chat but don't dare to be the one to start up a conversation and in case it isn't appreciated.  I sat there in the waiting room thinking that it could have been one of you lot sitting opposite me, a really weird feeling.

Nico - I have put back my scan appointment because next Friday is going to be cd20.  It was originally booked for cd17 and as the earliest I have O'd in the past six months is cd23 (normally later) I asked the clinic what would happen if I had a scan and O was still a long way off.  Well they said I would be asked to come back for another scan and BT.  So I am trying to save costs.

DD - I know exactly what you mean about going for a follow-up and part of you is hoping that you are advised not to have another go.  Yes I would be devastated if that is ever said to me but then again I think I am going to need someone oneday to tell us to give up.  Not sure I can come to that decision by myself.

Yasmina - When is test day?  Did you have immune treatments?

Little Nell, Egg, She-hulk, Mel, Ktc, Gracie, Welshbird, Lukey (on hols but not forgotten) - Hi.  I hope I haven't missed anyone.  This thread is getting huge.

Anyone ready to start stimms yet?

Sam


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

hi 

sam i maybe could meet you next fri as its my birthday and i never go to work on my birthday     

so what time is your app and is dh going to be with you??

just let me know
nico

and I will let every on know what going to have on next monday , i will prob have flowery rain coat and jeans and i do have Very very short white hair. you wont miss me .

lol nico


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Hello there girlies... 

Sorry I've been away for a few days.. I've been in London on a conference with work and stayed there as we had functions in the evening... hence no access to the internet and FF.. I had withdrawl symptoms   

Anyway, I'm back and my news.....
Scan on Wednesday went well, really think lining and only a very very tiny follicle on left side.  As usual, I was sent for blood test and had a call in the  evening to say I could start stimming  .  When at ARCG on Wednesday for my scan I had my 'teach' where the nurse showed me what to do (I was a bit clueless when it came to injections) and I bought my drugs...spent £565 on first lot which I was told would last about 4 days!!  I'm on puregon to start with (150mg, then 225mg and 225mg again tonight).  I'm now having daily bloods with ARGC phoning me each evening for update on dose.... in a strange sort of way it's exciting waiting fro the phonecall each night BUT I am totally shattered from all the traveling back and for London.  I'm not telling anyone in work so it's getting a bit stressful... I've worked it out that I can catch a train at 6.40am and be at the bloods place for when they open at 7.30, straight back on a train and I get into the office at 8.55!! I'm not sure how I'm going to manage when I have to go in again in the afternoon!  I'll keep you all posted.

Nico, shame I won't be able to see you all on Monday as I'll be just going for bloods and will be in a mega rush. There is no way we'll miss you as we know so much about your hair    I wonder if any of us have already met.  I say hello to the same women often and start to recognise people.

I'm always in a rush and hate being stuck in ARGC late as I have to rush back to work.  They seem to tell everyone to come for scans between 8.30 and 10.30 and there's always a queue after 8.30 so I get there for about 7.30 and am usually in the first couple of people to be scanned and out of there by about 8.40

Mel...big congrats on the   hun... I'm claiming credit as it was surely my dance      When is your d/r scan? 

hello everyone else, I'll catch up with some more personals later.. off for my glass of wine.. in my dreams.. I mean milk  

Take care
Love

K x
  

PS.. I'm not counting the cost.. too scared to... £60 a day on bloods was one I hadn't thought of!


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

I meant I had a THIN lining not think... damn spell check


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

PS.. I've PM'd Natasha and asked her to update front page


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

good morning 

typical a day off and was up wide awake at 5am ,I have never been a good sleeper, have suffered insomnia for most of my life but I've been fine for the last year but i have a lot on at the moment with the new shop to get open in 4 weeks, so if all is well i think i will have my TX in November, i so want to be pregnant by Christmas ,as my brothers baby is due in Jan, and i think i will be able to cope better, i also have 3 other baby's due by the end of this year and i do find it so hard to cope with  .

I am off to the gym this morning for the first time in my life, and then off shopping for birthday pressys I want a digital radio, and its also Jacobs mums birthday next week so he is going to choose her some thing as well.

DH keeps forgetting I'm even having TX and talking about all the thing i have to do on Monday morning I had to remind his twice last night that i was going in for blood test on Monday, and then he was banging on about a holiday in Nov , till i reminded him how much my TX was and i wanted to have it done in Nov   some times he is in a world of his own but he has a son and i feel its not quite the same for him   not that i would be with out Jacob  but guy just dose not feel the loss as bad as me.

sorry to start the weekend on a down note 

hope you all have a good day.

lots of   nicola


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2006)

Hi Nico, I don't sleep very well either - I wake up around 5am too (I had been for a run by 7 am this morning!).  Hopefully you'll find that going to the gym will help - I find it does a bit.  Happy shopping - hope you find some nice presents.  We've got an excellent digital radio - I think it is made by Pure Digital radios and called Oasis - it's waterproof too so you can use it in the garden and the bathroom.

KTC, it is stressful when you have to go in every morning - I used to go in every morning before work too and would be exhausted by the time I got home at night.  Good luck with everything.

It is wierd that everyone sits down stairs and doesn't chat.  But sometimes people do.. I got chatting to JaneyMay as it turns out when she came for her consultation.  Also once you start getting to the daily bloods and scanning stages you see the same faces every day so you often get chatting then.

love to all

Dolly


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

hi  dolly, i had a text from janeymay she has split with her DP and is living on her own .

I am hopeing i will get the bugg for exersise as well i have to shift a few pounds be for i start tx next time or i will be the size of an .

Have not seen your brother for i while , do let me know if your ever in westbourn grove 

love nico


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Ladies, what a lot of    

It feels like I've missed a week, not just a day!

Dolly, lovely to have you back. So glad your follow up gave you something positive to take away. Like me, you are producing good quality embryos, but in very small quantities, - we need a bit of that ARGC magic to make them sticky embryos 

Nell - _I'm_ getting really excited that your DH is home on Wednesday. Can't imagine what sort of a state you are getting yourself into. I expect the Dyson has lost some of its appeal   Hope you can get the flights sorted out to Manchester OK. You and DH should book yourselves into a nice hotel for a couple of nights  while you are over and see what comes up 

Gracie -glad the immune tests showed up something. Have you finished your monitoring cycle now.

She-hulk, I know what you mean about comparing the price of the ARGC to other clinics. My last tx was 3400 euros - not much over £2000 but as Sam says this is pretty much 'last chance saloon' for us older women. The Lister does have an excellent reputation aswell, my DH works with someone who tried the ARGC 3 times and went to the Lister and had twins after 1 cycle.

Egg - might see you there on Monday.

Sam - I was also hoping that my immune test would show a reason for my embryos not sticking. Although I've never suffered m/c I think I would try natural IVF going forward - don't like all these drugs! Would you consider it? It will be interesting to hear what they say when you discuss natural conception with them.

ktc -   congrats, you are on your way! You will probably be in and out of the clinic on Monday before I get there - 7.30 !!!!

Mel - any idea when your scan will be. Completely agree about moving and stress, am felling a bit  myself

Nico, very worried you. You are sounding very stressed. Does your gym have a sauna/jacuzzi - take full advantage. Relax.

Yasmina, thank you for the info on costs. I can't believe how many times you've been thru tx. You must be very brave. My fingers are crossed for you on your 2WW  

Sorry if I've missed anyone. Speak later,
Love Welshbird x


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

At work, and a busy morning so far- only in until 1430hr so I may have a snooze later. The weather has broke and it is not warm and sunny anymore. Cloudy and muggy more like. Am getting very excited at DH arriving back. His flight gets him in early wed and we should be face to face by lunchtime! WOHOO!
AF has been cooperative and arrived yesterday, so we are all systems go!!
Welshbird- I think I paid just over 3.700 euros for my last cycle over here- more expensive than average as I was on large stim doses. Even so the level of care here was very impressive. I may ask ARGC if he can do monitoring for me if it is required but I am really hoping for them to not need it if I go armed to the hilt with results.


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Nell - if you don't do the monitoring when would you be looking at starting tx ?  Is your appt in Nov?  Can't remember, does it tie in with your DH being back in the UK permanently?

Weather also a bit overcast and muggy here aswell.  Shame, we have had such a fantastic couple of weeks - walked dogs on beach on Thursday in shorts and strappy top and people were swimming in the sea! - think we might see   today.  Still, I love bonfire night and the run up to Christmas and really want to be wearing boots again.


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Am not sure when they will let me start really. I have results and charts and such like to bombard them with. I have the appt on 20 NOV so will be on CD5 or thereabouts. It really is a gamble as to what they will want to do. DH is back permanently after that date and has some time with me here as well. So we will be to-ing and fro-ing a bit.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi ladies

I have updated the list as requested by ktc but it is not _usual_ for us "mods" to have lists on these "chat" threads so if you don't mind I'll leave the lists & updating to you ladies if that's ok...sorry  ...you can either cut & paste or use "quote" feature to use in another post... 

Good luck & take care 
Natasha


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

hi girls

You know your right i have been a bit stressed sorry for dumping all on you 
But i enjoyed the gym I think i will let you know in the morning if i can still walk, i had a lady personal trainer who was in her 40s so that was nice we had a good chat 
I am also the very proud owner of a Pure something or other digital radio, i love it i know its not my birthday till next Fri but we have a mad week (whats new) and am having a dinnerparty for 8 next sat 4 my birthday and then i promise i will stop trying to be super woman, and slow down. 
Jacob has bought me a DS game for my birthday for improving your brain . so watch out carol vordaman.

so , *Welshbird * do you know what time you are going to head to ARGC on Monday morning. and do you have a real name.

My mother in-law is comming tomorrow afternoon for a few days she is 76 but never sits still she will weed the garden mow the grass and clean the house while I'm out and about on Monday morning , but she will also drive DH mad after about a day , i am very fond of her most of the time she is good company.

night in with roast chicken and a bond moveie with Jacob on the sofa.

be back then

nico


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

My goodness Nico... do you have a little red skirt, a cape and boots... and should we call you superwoman    You must be exhausted hun.  Do you ever stop?  Or is it a case if you stop you're never going to get started again     I wish I had half of your energy!

Welshbird, good luck with the trip down tomorrow... and I thought a 30 min train ride to Marylebone was bad enough.  Don't know how you and Little Nell cope with the travelling.  How is the house?  Got it sorted yet??

Mel, do you know your scan date yet?  

As it's such a  lovely day here decided to have family day in London with DH and DS after my bloods.  All going well until I had my call from ARGC with dose for today.. amazingly early at 1pm when they normally phone around 6 or 7... anyhow, had to do my injection ASAP and not the normal 10pm.... SO I had to leave DH and DS having fun at the science museum to rush back home to do the jab.  I'm so paranoid about doing everything exactly as they say I think I'm going    .  I have to go into ARGC for a scan before my bloods tomorrow... Is anyone in ARGC tomorrow?

Egg, Little Nell, Sam, Dolly, Yasmina, Gracie, she-hulk (and Lukey!) hope you're all OK  

K x


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Hope this works...








*Waiting to start*

Amber
Egg
Little Nell
Lukey
Welshbird
Truly
Sam2995
Nicola Parsons








*Down regulation*

Melmac








*Stimming*

ktc








*Egg retrieval*








*Embryo transfer*








*POAS*

PS.. Little nell, I'm a bit thick.. what does POAS stand for??


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

ktc 

Im going to go for blood test in the morning what time are you going to get there? im easy as i live in london and would love to have a coffee,
i think welshbird is going as well also i think egg I get so lost  with it all 

What i might do is go in early for my blood and then I dont mind waiting and some of us could meet up for coffee about 10.30/11 ish. but i under stand that you may have to get back to work or trains ect Monday is my day off so im happy to wait about a bit.

If so kct then pm me your mob and we can go from there.
POAS  I have not got a clue     

nico


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

POAS is Pee On A Stick


----------



## YasminaWight (Mar 25, 2006)

Hello everyone - Wow there are so many, so apologies for not mentioning names. Hopefully I will get to know you all better!  I'm going into ARGC for my gestone jab tomorrow. My hubby is not here and I tried it once in my leg and could hardly walk for 3 days!!

I think what gets to me most about all of this, is how long the whole bloody thing takes. I started sniffing on July 11th and am only just in 2WW.  I hope you don't mind but I'm being a bit quiet about my test date. I find it all just too much and I feel so PMT like at the moment and very emotional.  Every time I say I can't do this again, but I always do!!  If it doesn't work we're going to have a week in Cornwall and just chill by the sea. Can't wait to get out of London.

I really feel for all of you who are working / traveling in from other parts of the worlds!  I gave up work a year ago as I found it all too much. I was working with my dad and he remarried and started a new family. He couldn't understand why I wasn't thrilled.  Anyway we haven't spoken for a year and a bit but he sent me some flowers last week and apologised.  Now I've got to talk to him!!!  Will just wait to get through this bit first.

Someone asked me about immunes. I did have all the tests done - and lots of follow ups at £300 a go and there is not really an issue. I had IVIG the last time just to cover all eventualities but this time am just on steriods, heparin, gestone, asprin and something to stop your uterus contracting. I can't believe he has any more tricks up his sleeve.

Well done all you gym babes!!  I am a big fan of the gym. Am quite overweight and struggled for years with it. I've found it really frustrating not being able to go during this treatement. I really find it lifts your spirits and makes you feel so good about yourself. I just feel like a lump at the moment. Not helped by me sitting on my **** and watching movies.

Well all for now and hopefully meet some of you ladies at ARGC.  I nearly always start talking to people especially when they're next to me on the scan chairs!!

Love to all Yasminaxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2006)

Oh my word - you girls can not be trusted whilst I've been away - so much  !

I'm going to need all of tomrorow to catch up on all of your news but having just skim-read that last week's worth I wanted to quickly just say (from memory) ..

So sorry Nell about your Grandad. Lots of Love. Good timing about DH too - is it this Wed he is back?

Nicola - just reading everything you have been up to has exhausted me (superwoman) - wish I was starting Tx soon and I could come for coffee too!

W/Bird - blimey - you're on a tight schedule too - hope it all works out timewise for you

Yasmina - hello! - really hope this is the one (everything crossed). I too am a lady (?) of leisure though miss my hard earned cash!

ktc - good list-making-skills; you're doing the list from now on then??!! I love people who vote themselves in!

Mel - where are you at with the move then - assume you'll be taking "sunday service"  in the new place??!!

Hello Sam, Amber, Egg, Dolly, she-hulk (I bet you're not half as scarey as your name makes me feel?!! - hope not anyway), Gracie and everyone else. Hope all is good.

Hols were fab and too short as always - did lots of reading and lazing about in a beautiful small hotel in the spanish hills (with only 10 rooms and lots of lovely wine of all colours!) DH was a good boy (most of the time) and although we talked about babies for a bit it was good to just get away. Am now really up for the next Tx although ARGC costs are v scarey.

Good to be back on here - thnx for not forgetitng me!!

LOL

Lukey

xx


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Ah...Pee on a stick... thanks Natasha!

Nic, I'm going in Sunday for bloods and scan, thought you and Welshbird were going in on Monday?  I'd love to catch up for a coffee but it may be a bit difficult on Monday as I have to rush back to work (I work in a place brimming with testosterone    )

Yasmina, sending loads of   and .  I really hope that this is your time    I'll add you to the wonderful list Little Nell started

Lukey....    good to have you back hun.. hope you had a super fab holiday!  No not volunteering, but had lost track of where everyone was and needed to update me.. I'm so chuffed I'm on to stimming I want to shout it     .  When are you starting treatment, memory useless!?

By the way, anyone else missing off the list  Why don't we say whoever needs themselves updating on the list re-lists it

K xx


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

*Waiting to start*

Amber
Egg
Little Nell
Lukey
Welshbird
Truly
Sam2995
Nicola Parsons








*Down regulation*

Melmac








*Stimming*

ktc








*Egg retrieval*








*Embryo transfer*








*POAS*

Yasmina


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Welcome back Lukey, your holiday sounded lovely.  I love little hotels and lots of wine.

ktc, good work with the list - do you just cut and paste?  Nico's obviously been on the   today and is missing tomorrow already     - and Nico don't apologise for moaning - thats what we are here for.  We are the only ones that understand after all - not even our DH's get it all the time.

Yasmina, I can totally understand why you found it difficult to work with your Dad but I do hope you manage to talk things through with him.  Cornwall does sound very relaxing, still keeping my fingers crossed for you

Hi to everyone hope you are having a fun Saturday night

Love Welshbird x


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Welshbird, you just click on 'quote' on the last list and the whole message will appear in a reply box.  I then just updated it and deleted the 'quote' stuff to make it look tidy.  You can preview it to check it looks ok.  

Gracie, just realised you're not on there hun, are you still 'waiting to start'?

K xx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

thought with   roast chicken and all  it was sunday  


but hey i have sunday to look 4 ward to now..... we have just had pancakes and tossed them why wait for Tuesdays so I'm stuffed i have had a few  glasses of wine and i think ill be in bed with Jacob tonite 

my body is telling me i have been to the gym      .

enjoy your eve I'm being subjected to a bad 80s bond film with Tim Dalton ill be asleep soon its bad but for jj not when your 7years old...


----------



## Mimi27 (Feb 6, 2006)

Hello there,  

Could I please join you all?....

I am on my first cycle with the ARGC, and I am not sure what board I should be on? I had ec on fri, 12 eggs were retrived, it is a long story but they gave us the choice to have half ivf and the other icsi...after we were told at the start we would be having icsi.

Any how they called yesterday am to say 4 had fertilised looking good,,,,and 2 more had but rather strangely.

As of yet they have not called us today to say how the 4 are and I am feeling  sick with worry, I am wondering if they call you later if its bad news, which I suspect,,or is it normally like this on sundays? as dh is guessing or do they just call when ever.

If any one can give me some guidance I would be grateful, I hate not being in control of things so I guess this is why I feel so   

Thanking you all in advance and sending you all lots of


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Morning Ladies, I hope you are all well and having a great weekend.

ktc, I'm off tomorrow morning for my scan and bloods, I'm going to get there nice and early as I have a meeting back at my office at 10.00 that I can't miss. I'll keep you posted as to how I get on.

Welcome back Lucky, I'm glad you had a great holiday and are all refreshed and ready to go again.  I'm still not sure about the move other than we have to move out of our house and about two weeks but still not sure if we are going to be able to go for the new house, there seem to be so many legal loop hole that we didn't know about, well see though, we should find out more this week.

Welshbird, How's it going with your move, you a due a bit of a nightmare week this week aren't you?    I hope everything runs smoothly for you, fingers crossed.

Yasmina, Here's to you what ever your date, we will be here for you  

Hi Sam, Gracie, egg, Dolly Dee and everyone else
xx

Little Nell,    for Wednesday!!!


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Morning Girls

I'm just back from my first scan since stimming.. lining getting thick and lots of follies each side     Waiting for more instrcutions for tonight.

Mel.. good luck for tomorrow    Suggest you get there early.  For my d/r scan I got there about 7.30 and was seen at about 8.15.  Then had to go for bloods and then back to ARGC for your 'teach' on how to inject and to collect your drugs.  I was finished by about 9.30.  Hope that helps you with timings!

Mimi... welcome to our thread.  Join in with us, we're a friendly bunch     Looks like you are further ahead than most of us but we can give you lots of moral support!  I'm still stimming on my first IVF cycle so I can't help too much with your questions, but try to stay    and don't get upset.  I know it feels like your life has been taken over and you are out of control but as long as we reach our goal.  And remember it only takes one embryo for a baby    I was at ARGC this morning and they seemed quite busy (more so than other sunday's I've been there) so don't worry.  They'll phone you I'm sure when they've got news.  Good luck anyway and let us know how you get on    

Nic.. hope you enjoyed the wine, have one for me whilst you still can    Oh, and how's the aching limbs

Catch up later.

K xx


----------



## Mimi27 (Feb 6, 2006)

Hello ktc

Thank you for the welcome..... I was doing well up till now,,, but I must admit I was  at how many had fertilised and I think this has knocked me..... . 

How are you doing with it all  

I had previously joined the icsi thread,,,but there are so many ladies there and my memory turned to mush when I was stimming,,,and I missed a posting and when I went to return it was huge 

but I see some of the ladies there also post here,,, so hello again


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi girls,

So many posts since I last logged on!  I'm not up to much this weekend so just came online to say hello really.  Nothing much to report.

Mimi - Welcome to this thread.  I think anyone can post on any of the ARGC threads really.  There are so many ARGC patients on FF that we need at least 3 separate groups as otherwise like you said it is just impossible to keep up.  Most of us here are quite new to the ARGC though not new to IVF.  I'm on my monitoring cycle, just waiting to start.  I am sorry you were dissappointed by your fertilisation rate. What was the benefit to half IVF and half ICSI?  Whatever, like someone else said it only takes one embie.

Lukey - Welcome back, glad you had good hols.

everyone else - Hi.  I've read all the posts but can't remember who said what so sorry.

Sam


----------



## Mimi27 (Feb 6, 2006)

Hello Sam  

We were told that we would be having icsi from the get go due to my dh 1st   sample, however on ec his swimmers had greatly improved. The embie lady called us after looking at our notes and asked us what we wanted to do  ? I was all set for icsi, but she said because of our 2 pgs (ep's) we could try ivf,,,,    .....from there and because they had not chosen for us we were totally  , as what if we chose one and not the other would we regret it 

So in a nut shell,,, to me there seemed to be no benefit to half IVF and half ICSI, as two from each make up our four,,,,, oh well 

but your right it only takes 1,,,,   what a ride of emotions I must be   

Good luck with your cycle,, are you going to be on the lp or sp? I was on the long and started dr on cd21 of my monitoring cycle.


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Quick post to say I feel awful- think I am coming down with something as throat is sore and feel spaced out. Got antibiotics and am going to bed. Off work for 2 days to get over it...cannot be ill for DH coming back!


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

hi

Poor nell i feel abit like that today i would love to take to my bed no chance go dm in law comming so roast lamb to cook dh waching golf on the tell if some one said wet paint was a sport he would sit and wach it dry   

welcome mimi, try to relax and let the argc do all the work after all that what we are paying them 4 easyer said than done but try ,.

my body is killing me today all that    can not be good for you i had to roll out of bed this morning and we went for a long walk along the river today i am shattered.

at argc tomorrow

melmac
me
welshbird
egg

any one i have left out ?

hi to sam kct luckey and any one i have forgotton

I am going to try and have a snooz on the sofa


----------



## gracief (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Everyone

I can't believe how much I've missed having not been on for a few days- I can't keep up!

Sam- have been thinking about what you suggested re. the immune issues. I hadn't thought about it before but it makes sense to ask the question. Now that we know there's a problem I wonder if they can give you some drugs without having IVF.They never said anything at the ARGC about it but we do know we can get pregnant so it may well be an implantation issue.Let me know how you get on when you see them.I'll not be back at the clinic for a while now as got operation in few weeks but would be very keen to know what they say.

Nell, hope the antibiotics kick in quickly- that's such a shame if your ill when dh comes back.

Mimi- welcome. It takes ages to get familiar with everyone but it's a great thread and everyone is very friendly.

Wish I was meeting you all tomorrow for coffee. Would have been d/r just now if didn't have to delay!

Hi to everyone else and hope all the appts go well tomorrow x


----------



## gracief (Jan 23, 2006)

Hope this works...

Waiting to start

Amber
Egg
Little Nell
Lukey
Welshbird
Truly
Sam2995
Nicola Parsons
Gracie 

Down regulation

Melmac



Stimming

ktc

Egg retrieval


Embryo transfer


POAS


PS.. Little nell, I'm a bit thick.. what does POAS stand for?? 

Report to moderator    Logged


----------



## gracief (Jan 23, 2006)

Sorry, tried to add myself to the list but don't thinkI've done it properly- a bit crap with these things!!


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

*Waiting to start*

Amber
Egg
Little Nell
Lukey
Welshbird
Truly
Sam2995
Nicola Parsons
Gracie








*Down regulation*

Melmac








*Stimming*

ktc








*Egg retrieval*








*Embryo transfer*








*POAS*

Yasmina
Mimi


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Here you go Gracie I have added you, when you want to update all you have to do is click the quote button in the top right of the post you would like to copy.

ktc, thanks for the info I'm aiming to get there for 7.30am tomorrow morning, so I may see you  .  I forgot to say thanks for the best AF dance, I'm sure that was what made   appear.    

Little Nell, I hope you feel better soon, I'm sure you will be fine for Wednesday, we all have everything crossed for you. 

Hi Mimi, sorry I didn't mean not to mention you in my last post I had already typed it and got called by DP for something down stairs and posted without reading yours.

Hi to everyone else, hoping to see some of you tomorrow morning, Nico, Welshbird and egg, although I am on a bit of a flyer as I have to get back to work pretty sharpish.

Take Care
Mel
x


----------



## gracief (Jan 23, 2006)

Mel- thanks for adding me to the list x


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

GRRRRRRRRRRRR cant sleep again,

Off for blood today as part of cycle moniter, hope its a good result i think its to prove that i have Ov this week?

 to nell hope you feel fine to day take it easy and treat your self to somthing nice, your worth it  WE ALL ARE

my bookeeper has my lap top on a monday so wont be about,later.

lots of love nicola


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

just got back from coffee with welshbird and we also met melmac at the harley street so nice to meet them both and all be in the same boat we must all get together when ever possible.

have no puter at home till wednesday so will be back then

lol nicola


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Oh I'm quite jealous you lot all got to meet up.  How did you spot each other?

Mel - Thanks for doing the list.  The exciting thing is that in a month's time it is going to look totally different with some successful graduates I hope.

Gracie - Yes I'll let you know what say on Friday.  I did ask the Dr Amin(?) at my original consult whether or not there was any chance I may be able to ttc without full IVF if the immune results picked up a problem and he said yes but didn't want to go into the subject without getting the results back first.  Because I have been having 2WW symptoms for a while now (sore throat and stabbing pains) which I have read could be due to an immune reaction, I would like to give the immune meds a try out first without full IVF first just to see if I get any indication of whether or not they can work.  But then again I am feeling pushed for time now because of this one embryo rule (anyone know when this is coming in?)  Also I don't want to be cycling at xmas (couldn't handle a BFN at that time).  What immune meds do you have to take?  This will make all the difference.

Little Nell - I've had a sore throat all weekend but am feeling loads better now so I'm sure you will recover in time for dh.

Hope everyone had a good weekend.

Sam


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Lukey- how I laughed at your post...there may be a little bit of   on wed too!!   
Feeling a bit more human- went and got a load of OTC stuff from the american shop on base, they have better choice!   
I too am jealous about the meet up, feel stuck out on a limb being over here that is for sure!  
Sam- I can understand you wanting to try the immune things first- once you get to IVF it seems there is nowhere left to go 
Hey to everyone- I have become an expert today in how to achieve nothing!!  I have done in the past a spreadsheet using excel for my results etc. Happy to share and send by email if anyone wants it- just replace my info of course!!


----------



## gracief (Jan 23, 2006)

Sam- the doc told me that I would need to take extra drugs from before ET till I was 3 months pregnant (if tx is a success). He never told me what the drugs would be.Like you, I would like to try the drugs without IVF but am really not keen to delay tx anymore after operation. Will wait and see what they say to you then might call them.I don't know if the one embryo rule has actually been 100% confirmed- the papers were talking about spring 2007 but don't think it's definite yet.

Just a quickie, back later. Hi to everyone else x


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi everyone

What a *WET* day! Yuck yuck yuck

Glad you are feeling better Little Nell. You need to be fit as a fiddle for DH's arrival. I bet you are very excited. 

ktc, how many more days of stimming have you got? Hope all is well with you.

Sounds like those of you who met up for coffee had a nice time. Hope you managed to stay dry...

Hi Mimi - perhaps your DH could adminster stimms if you are needle phobic 

Still waiting for a date from ARGC - grrrrrrr. I know I'm impatient but it's difficult for me to take on work if I don't know when my tx will start. I'm a freelance interior designer and would rather not be working when the sniffing and stabbing starts  Feeling very tired - cramps too. Are these the post ivf symptoms?

Going to have a little lie down.
Talk later xx


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Well, I'm back safe and sound in sunny north Wales.  It was really great to meet up with Nico and Mel.  (Sam, it was Nico's hair!) Meeting up made the day seem more worthwhile and the tests/waiting around, seemed less of an issue.  Very nice danish and coffee at LPQ aswell  .  Bit knackered now, 6 hours yesterday and 4 hours back today (don't worry Lukey I didn't get up too early   ) Hope you made it back in time for your meeting Mel.

Just had my call from the clinic, am due back on October 5th, which will be Day 13.  DH won't be too pleased as its slap bang in the middle of his 2 weeks hols but, thats life !  Feel like things are moving forward.

Welcome to the thread Mimi.  Have you been back for ET yet?    

Nell, hope you are feeling loads better and getting some sleep in the bank before your DH arrives home  

She-hulk, what an exciting job! Whereabouts do you live?  Have you tried calling for a cancellation.  I actually got one only about three weeks after posting the form away.

Hi to everyone, sure I'll be back on to   later.
Love Welshbird x


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

welshbird- how exciting to get a date...what will they do- is this still monitoring?


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Glad to see you're up and about Nell.  How are you feeling?

My date is for mid-cycle scan - not too exciting, but I feel I'm getting somewhere.  Just a bit worried I may have ovulated by then


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Lukey- you are a nutter


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Thought I'd pop back so I don't get lost in all the messages like I did over the weekend.

Gracie - What I read in the papers made the one embie rule sound quite definite but if it will not come in until Springtime then this is good news as it gives me a bit more time to play around with.  I wonder how they will work it, I mean do you think it will be a case of form x date no more 2 embie transfers or will they say just to new IVF patients after that date no more 2 embie transfers.  I mean it would be very unfair to anyone stimming around that time and not knowing what will happen.  Let's face it I don't think there are many of us who only want one embie put back.

Re the immune drugs.  It sounds very much like they are going to give you steriods same as me.  They haven't mentioned IVig and I know that if you need this treatment then IVF is a must.

Little Nell - spreadsheet sounds a great idea.  I wrote to them with all my details before our appointment because I thought that registration form was too confusing.  And they obviously had read it and taken note so it was well worth my doing.

She-hulk - I am not sure about post IVF symptoms.  How long ago was your BFN?  If I were you I would do like Welshbird said and chase them up.  There was someone on this site who sent her registration forms in a full month before me and we both got our appointments through on the same day but mine was 3 weeks before hers which didn't seem particularly fair.  So if you are eager to get in quickly I would keep phoning and one day you will get lucky and get a cancellation.

Welshbird - I've got my pre-ov scan on Friday and like you am worried about O'ing before this.  Doing OPKs every day just in case because if one does come positive at least I could try and get in early.  Was it busy this morning?

Hi again to everyone else.

Lukey - I think most of us have seen Dr Amin (am I right?) but you never know you might get lucky and see Mr T himself.  I actually don't think it makes a difference because almost everyone is immediately put on the monitoring cycle and/or offered the immune tests and treatment is based on these.  I did have to wait a while but not long- maybe 20 minutes.

Sam


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Hey Lukey! What are you on  Can I have some 

Just had a text from Nico - she has no laptop at the mo' - but wanted everyone to know that she had a call frm the clinic this evening and she can start short protocol on Day 1 of next AF.

[fly]    [/fly]


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Lukey- nutty is fine by me...Rats, now I am singing that awful song- save all your kisses for me!!
NICO- WOOHOOO! What fab news- how long will that wait be then?? At this rate I will be the last one standing!

Feeling a bit more human, but this is alternated with moments of complete exhaustion where I have to go lie down. Had a nap for over 2 hrs this pm- felt better when I woke up. Now feeling but ropey again.


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Hhhheeeeelllllloooooo Ladies, 
Great to meet with you Welshbird and Nico, my DP can't believe I said "Hello are you Welshbird?" to someone I've never met before     I'm glad that you and Nico got on well, not long now and you'll be mid tx.  

Hi Sam, I know what you mean about the list I was thinking that tonight, I do hope we all get lucky  

I'm being called for dinner, I pop back later, Hi to everyone else.
Mel
x


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Nell - now you're showing your age  'save all your kisses for me'


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Mel - I thought you really brave, and it was the nicest thing.  To be somewhere as unfriendly as a clinic waiting room and have someone lean over and say  

It will get to the stage when so many of us are meeting up in the mornings they will have to find us our own waiting room so we won't disturb the others with our


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Evening

I am SOOOO jealous that some of you got to meet up   .  I was at Harley street for bloods at 7.30, was finished there by 7.50, then popped my head around the door at ARGC (I was looking for Nic's hair   ) but didn't recognise her    Next time eh?!

Anyone around in the morning?  I'm back for bloods... my best mate tells me my arms look like a druggies arm as I've got needle marks and bruises   

Mel, how did it go?  Can you start stimming tonight?  I'm guessing you'll be on Harley street for bloods tomorrow.  If you are PM me and let me know what you look like... I can always be spotted as I usually have a dress or suit on and trainers     . Well, I'm always on a tight scedule and need to leg it back to the train station... did it once in heels and then couldn't walk for the rest of the day  

Nico.. yeh, go girl   .  Not sure much about short protocol, does that mean you go staright to stimming?? .. or am I just being thick  

Welshbird, you must be shattered.  I was on the look out for you today too.. I was busy trying to listen for a welsh eccent   

She-hulk (that name makes me laugh   ), an interior designer eh, sounds much more interesting than being a lawyer!  I'm now on day 6 of stimming now so expecting EC on saturday or sunday.  Anyone know how much notice they give you??  As sam said, I'd keep phoning them, probably best to ring late morning or just after lunch as they don't seem to be as busy then.  Definately worth a try!

Little Nell, Glad you are feeling better... keep taking the pills, we're all excited about your DH coming home on Wednesday  

Lukey.. you're nuts, but I love it   

Sam, Graicie, hope you are both doing ok.

take care

K xx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

even better when someone leans over and asks are you she-hulk?!! 
Lordy knows what people will think when we try to explain why! I often wonder how people come up with their user names on FF.
Mine is a nickname that my dad used to call me- well, one of the more shareable ones! One lovely alternative was "Spiderlegs". my brothers were Pom, Snot and Matt!!

Maybe there should be a secret signal...like wearing a coloured ribbon on your jacket or something??


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Feel very sorry for the middle brother


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Yeah, fortunately dad only gets to embarrasses us a few times a year! Welshbird- how is dh? Aren't you in the middle of moving?


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

DH is knackered! Again!  He's had a bit of a hectic few days, in Poland last week interviewing loads of people, then back to Ireland on Saturday (had ticket for the Ryder Cup so let him off coming to visit) - then flew to London yesterday for two days of meetings.  Which was really handy as I got to stay in swanky hotel last night paid for by his company.  He flies back tomorrow and arrives about the same time as me - so I'm guessing equal share of the packing !!    

How long does it take your DH to travel back?  Is it military transport most of the way?  Its only a day or so to go.  I'd be so excited I couldn't sleep.


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

Evening All

Just a lurker on this thread until I start treatment again, but just wanted to add "my bit ".  Regarding how many embies to put back, apparently if you are under 35 it will be 1, and over 35 then 2, not sure if you are 40 or over, I think it will still be 3.  I think many woman meet Mr T when they have their scan to find out when egg collection is, he usually does the ec and always the et, I believed he also done all the hysto's?  You usually have ec on the day you usually ovulate, this is my experience anyway, and they literally don't tell you until a day or two before.  This proved a little difficult with regard to nookie, because of the 3 -5 days ban!  

Just wanted to say, Nicola I love your posts, I actually look forward to reading them, they are really addictive.  Fingers crossed for you all.

Love Sam xxx


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

sjc - I'm glad you've sorted that one out in my head.  As I'm over 35 then I don't need to worry about the changes.

Nico - Wow - you're going to beat me to EC by the looks at it.  Time is flying.

Lukey _ Dr Amin is a man and I think in fact Amin is his first name.

right I'm off to watch Britain next top Model.

sam


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Wotcha
This thread is a bundle of laughs! Have had to pause Life Begins to give it my full attention  
Yeah Welshburd, will call ARGC tomorrow. Did call them 2ce last week - don't want to be a nuisance. 

Welcome sjc.    

Nico, nice one one getting a start date!

ktc, must be fun being a lawyer. If it's anything like Boston Legal then how terrific. Do you get to wear cute powersuits?  It's one of the few things I miss about my city days - I loved dressing up!  

Right, back to the box - there is so much to watch tonight. I'm recording Britain's Next Top Model. Wonder who's going to win it. 

Nighty night everyone.


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Evening all

What does Mr T look like?  I saw Dr Amin on Saturday morning at my hysto, and there was a rather portly arabic looking man there too.  He didn't introduce himself, and I didn't like to presume just in case he was the anaesthetist.

Lilyx


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Nah, don't wear the power suits anymore... I work in industry now so all v casual most of the time

Just found a smiley website and liked this one... hope it works!


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Damn, didn't work : (

Lily, if you look at some of the photos on the walls you'll see Mr T included in quite a few of them.

Kx


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

D'oh why didn't I think of that?!

I'm flipping useless on these drugs, Merional is the worst of the lot I reckon! I am sooo tired.

ktc, try taking out the bit before the  in your post and see if that works


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

I reckon Synarel is terrible. I managed to break my metatarsal while stimming last month. Only just out of plaster    Am really hoping I'll be on the short protocol next time  

Lil Nell - you'd know me as soon as you saw me - there'd be no need to ask - big tall huge green chick    I'm a Marvel comic freak - I love my mutants!

Gawd - there's a baby on Life Begins - why do they always have the cutest babies on telly - grrrrrrrr

ttfn
x


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

Me again

Here he is, god I am crap on computers, I am a pc woman myself but have got an mac at home, bit of a sucker for style, sorry.  I will take this picture off tomorrow in case I get done for liable!!

Sam
x


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Ha ha sjc!  Thought that was you. Did a double take when I just came across your post! Love the resigned expression. Oh dear, still laughing! Nice one.


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Yeeehhhh.

thanks Lily!


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

I promise I am no she hulk!! I am all woman! Well apart from only having one bunged up fallopian tube!


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

DH starts his journey tomorrow I think. He gets to wait around alot for the first form of transport to take him to anther staging post. Then from there he gets the flight over here. Then he will be driving like a forumla one driver- prbably in a corsa- down the autpbahn to me!!
Oh and she-hulk, yes being big and green would be a giveaway in the waiting room- hehe!


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Sam, as you can see from new pic, She-Hulk is every inch all woman!

Just one more day now Lil Nell before your Schumacher arrives!

xx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Night night ladies


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

MORNING EVERYONE....









One more sleep till


















Sorry- tend to get a bit exciteable!!


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Hello little minx sorry little nell

Are you fighting fit? What time is your DH returning tomorrow?


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

If the flights stay on time and there are no big disasters with delays etc, he should land just after 7am tomorrow, it will then be about 3 hour drive for him to get here, so I am reckoning on him being home for lunch at the latest... Feeling more human- less snot but losing my voice, which DH will probably love!! 
by the way what is that thing she-hulk is holding- been trying to work it out but haven't a clue. Is it a preggo belly?


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

So your voice will be all husky and sexy! Excellent!  She-hulk's holding a beach ball - buuut prefer the pregnant belly!  Only noticed it now you've mentioned it.  Hopefully it's a good omen!

So, will you be preparing a nice welcome home lunch?

Have just noticed that Queen Zita West is on the Wright Stuff.  Best record that bit.

Waiting for gardener to come and quote for paving part of the garden - so far he's 30 mins late. Doesn't bode well....

TTFN
x


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

So much      I can't keep up     

Morning Everyone  

Little Nell, you must be soooooo excited, not long now till  , I'm glad you are feeling better, I suppose we won't be hearing from you for a while now you will be having a John and Yoko luvvvvin  

Welshbird, you must be shattered, what are you going to do during your two week tx? It was great to meet with you yesterday, I have never spoken to so many ladies, it really made a nice change.

kts, how's it going with the tx, they have asked me not to start injections until Wednesday night, and I have had to increase my sniffs to 4 a day which means that I have to now sniff at 3.00am   which doesn't do a lot for my sleep !! Never mind its only for a couple of days (I think). In answer to your question about short Protocol, yes you do start treatment straight away, when I have done it in the past it meant starting on day 2 or 3.  I'll be in on Wednesday morning so I shall look out for you, I'll be the one looking very tired 

She-Hulk, How's the leg now, sounds nasty!  Would you like me to add you to our list of names?  I shall look out for you on Friday, big and green huh! I'll keep em peeled 

Lukey, hows the house sale going? We still haven't sorted ours out, looking more and more as if we will be homeless in a week or so.  .  

Sam, good to hear the new law won't affect us, although I still don't agree with it for younger ladies, I really don't see the problem with two transfers.

Hi Gracie and Nico, not on-line but not forgotten.  
Welcome to sjc and Lily


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Good luck with stimms and sniffs MelMac! Can't believe you hav to sniff in the middle of the night!!  Good grief!

Yes pls add me to the list of those waiting to start.  Called the ARGC this morning around 9:15am and was told I'd get a call back - still waiting.  So I won't be there on Friday


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Just been going through my bloods etc to update my spreadsheet and find the lab over here have made a comment on the back page about my progesterone indicating an unstable luteal phase?? WTH? My luteal phase has always meant I spot a few days before AF but never has this comment been made about my results. No doubt this will give ARGC something to play with


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

Just a quickey, She-hulk, for a mo I thought that was a big green bollock!!


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

She Hulk, I'll add you now, although I don't think I can ever look at you again with our thinking about a Giant Green B*****k    I'm sure ARGC will call you later they didn't ring me back last night until 6.45pm.
Little Nell, that's interesting do you know what that means?
x


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

*Waiting to start*

Amber
Egg
Little Nell
Lukey
Welshbird
Truly
Sam2995
Nicola Parsons
Gracie
She-Hulk








*Down regulation*

Melmac








*Stimming*

ktc








*Egg retrieval*








*Embryo transfer*








*POAS*

Yasmina
Mimi


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

(wipes tears) Sam - getting worried about you!!

Cheers MelMac - I left another message at the ARGC. Sure they think I'm an impatient cowl.


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Not sure what it means my results for CD21 are looking as hideous as my CD3 results where I had a FSH of 12!!


LH 5.7
FSH 3.7
Eostradiol 207.3
Progesterone 6.7
prolactin 15.5

It says that "progesterone is not quite sufficient to indicate a stable luteal phase..."


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Little Nell - a low progesterone level on cd21 can either indicate that you didn't ovulate this cycle (did you check) or else you may not be producing enough progesterone to support a pregnancy.  Next cycle though everything could be fine.  At my local hospital only a day 21 progesterone level of over 30 indicates you have ovulated.  The levels may be very different in your lab.

Sam


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Lukey has overdosed on needles at acupuncture or something?!!!   
I am very excited indeed.   I cannot really convey how excited I am- you will just have to imagine me running around the house starting 40 different jobs and getting none of them done, alternating with, looking at my hairy legs and debating whether to paint my toenails or not!! 

My cycles tend to be 27/28 day but my LP can be 11-13 days. I did chart last month and got + OPK so I am pretty sure I o'd as my temps kind of lined up too. On both my BFN cycles with IVF my period came 11dpo each time...never made it to beta day. I asked the doc and he said if it was neg that was the way it was, yet I read about ladies who do not get AF till they stop progesterone. It is on my list of ?? for ARGC consult now

If you click on the world thingy next to my name it will take you to all 31 charts I have done since it became apparent things weren't going to occur without some help!!


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Hello gurls

Lil Nell, I shouldn't worry about low progesterone as you can have lovely progesterone pessaries or injections in first trimester. My AF also arrived before beta day - 10 days after EC    Defuzzing and toenail painting are a good idea in my book  

MelMac, foot is healing nicely - plaster was removed last Tuesday to reveal horrid wasted scaley leg!  Was mortified.  Was given futuristic Robocop like boot brace to wear for the next 4 weeks! It's a real nuisance but I've discovered that my foot feels fine without it. Hurrah!  Was able to drive about yesterday and today with sunnies on and top down. Weather is lovely today isn't it?

(wild victory dancing going on) Well, some gooooood super duper news on the ARGC front - Ellie called me back to say perhaps it was too short notice but they have a cancellation tomorrow afternoon.  Hurrah and huzzah! So will be there with as much info as I can collate.  Will any of you gurls be there tomorrow afternoon?  My appointment's at 4pm.  

Lukey, full name is the Savage She-Hulk!  Hee hee, will probably stop by at the Forbidden Planet to stash up on comics... Jealous of your acupuncture. How often do you have it? Have had a few sessions but not too sure yet. Had this mad woman who lit something called moxa and wafted it over my tummy...  I swear I was high when it was all over.

Well also have follow-up at the Lister tomorrow.  Will be useful to hear what my consultant has to say.

ttfn
x


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Nell - I am actually quite envious of your upcoming reunion with dh.  From where I'm sitting it is a bit like reading a Mills & Boons.  Maybe I should send my dh away occasionally simply for that romantic reunion, we've never spent more than a couple of days apart.  I'm very interested in those charts your doing but didn't quite understand what I have to click on to see them.  Would like to do something similar as even I am confused by my ttc history.

She-hulk - That's great news on getting your appointment for tomorrow.  So you've got two appointments in one day - it will be very interested to see what they suggest/what issues they raise.  Just proves it is worth chasing anyone else who is getting impatient for an appointment.

Got a call from the ARGC today (well a call I missed).  Had to call them back and it took absolutely ages before they answered.  They just wanted to know when I was coming in for my monitoring scan.  Friday was the answer, they had wanted me in earlier and now I'm getting really worried I am going to O before my appointment.  No surge yet.  Is strange because normally I am praying for that 2nd line to appear on the OPK and now I am dreading its appearance.  

Have a good night.  Anyone watching Lost?

Sam


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

oops sorry-I am rather confusing.... 
I use an online website to chart my temp and maintain stats about my cycles to see them click the globe at the bottom of my info that you see on the left of the screen. Obsessing over them makes me feel better!
I also put together an excel spreadsheet- that I just printed off to send to ARGC!!- to keep track of my bloods and follicles and cycle results...I am hoping they can see something in it to help me for this last chance saloon....
I think DH and I are using our absences in a positive way...many of our friends comment that we are very touchy feely and love to be next to each other, holding hands (pass the bucket!!) I guess we never got over the honeymoon phase...when I tot it up we have probably spent a year together proper in the nearly 3 years of marriage....not sure that has helped our TTC plans any!! Earmuff may be a good idea- however even that is making me smile in a dirty way....sorry, got a one track mind that is in the gutter today


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Nell - I have just had a look at your charts and I am well impressed!  Must be great to be able to look back and analyse.  I must try it myself.  I am sorry to read about your miscarriage as I hadn't quite understood what had happened before.

Sam


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Sam-no worries. Ah yes, last year was a rollercoaster for sure


----------



## gracief (Jan 23, 2006)

Evening All

Cannot believe how much I miss being away for 1 or 2 days.I just don't seem to have as much time to be on here although hopefully should soon. It takes me ages to catch up!

Nell- you must be really excited about tomorrow. I was reading your results at CD21 and I just got mine today for my monitoring cycle. Your Plolactin is 15.5 and mine is 350. Does anyone know what this means and why two people can have such different levels? Am just a bit concerned!

Any advice greatly appreciated.

She-hulk- great news getting appt. Just shows it's worth persevering!

Sam- yes I'll be watching Lost- can't wait!

Hope everyone else doing well.
Gracie x


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Gracie= remember I am in Germany- they may be different units of measurement- mine is Ug/l.
From what I can remember, increased prolactin can be caused by high stress...which in turn may affect ovulation. Other than that, no idea- sorry. When are you due to be seen to discuss the results?


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2006)

Hi Girls, hope you're all well.

Gracie, I've got a growth on my pituitary gland which causes high prolactin levels and have spent years trying to keep it in check with various drugs.  I believe the norm is anything under 450 (mine at it's worst has been over 2,000).  I'm obviously no expert but I'd say 350 is pretty normal.  

Nell, enjoy having your DH back at home.  Don't worry about your progesterone levels... at the ARGC they do a blood test on the day of ET and they might swap you to gestone injections if they feel the need (this has happened on both my cycles at the ARGC).

We have decided to give it another go (must be verging on lunacy!) so hopefully Mr T will be able to work his magic for us.  I was hoping to go on my next AF in 3 weeks - but looks like there would be a chance EC will fall on a weekend when my Mum and Dad are coming to stay - I don't see them much as they live in the North East - so would rather have fun with them and go the following month.  Plus, that gives me a little more time to get rid of some of the weight I put on while I was on steroids!

Hi to everyone.

love
Dolly


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Just had a text from DH, he is now in Qatar and a whole lot closer to being back here with me


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Lukey you MAD thang!  But I second that. Yaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyy  Wonn't be long. Early night for you tonight Nell


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

weeyyy heeeeyy!  Go Nell, Go Nell    Take it you won't be posting tomorrow  

Mel, what do you look like? PM me if you get a chance.  I'll also be looking shattered as I have to be up at 5.45 every morning to catch train    If I don't see you in the morning good luck with the injections!

Off to watch Lost... yeh!

Kx


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Dolly, Mr T is the miracle man     Glad you are staying   hun

K x


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

oh my god .................

I just can not keep up i have not read half the posts 

welshbird so nice to have coffee with you its like we already new each other and had coffee every Tuesday, and Mel its was one of them moments in your life you are leastexpecting some one to say ARE YOU NICO

i can not read every thing 2 nite but i have some stuff to ask. 

i will try to cach up 2 morrow


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Too excited to sleep


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2006)

just popped on v quickly ... no computer for the next few days ...

Nell - enjoy - his arms around you, the touch of his face, the smell of his skin ... sooo special. Will be thinking of you.

See, I can be serious!

LOL

L (oooo - I've got tears in my eyes)

xx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

OMG, OMG, OMG!! 
DH will be here soon.....oh yeah!!


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Morning everyone

Quickie as dashing out. Nel lave a luvverly time with your DH.  I hope you got some rest last night  .

Well hello Dolly.... (that song will probably stay with me all day now)  So when do envisage starting treatment? 

Ktc, I'm a big Lost fan - totally in lurve with Sawyer (sigh). I canned it last night as was having a mare with my tax return.  Look forward to watching it later on today.

Gotta run
love to everyone.
x


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

No DH as yet- traffic bad and he had to stop for a caffeine fix! How much wasting time can one woman undertake? Maybe I should do some ironing?


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2006)

Morning Girls, 

Nell, hope your DH made it home safely.  You must be so excited!  My DH travels with his job and I get excited to see him when he's been away for a few days!

She-Hulk, I think I should be starting around 15th November - which sounds an age away, but it will come round quick though.  And we do the short protocol so things should be all finished before Christmas.  Hope you managed to get your tax return done.  My DH has still got to do his tax return - he leaves it to the last minute EVERY year!

Love to everyone.

Dolly


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Hey Hey Hey, Little Nell, counting down for you       .  Just wanted to wish you a wonderful time, Lukey's note nearly made me cry on the train this morning  

We'll speak to you when you come up fro air  

Hi ktc, I was late this morning so I would have missed you, as I didn't get my bum out of bed in time and got to the clinic about 8.30, although a bit of a shock when I walked in as there were only 2 people in the waiting room   .  
But, there was a lady in front of me in the queue who found out yesterday that she had a BFP, and this was her 8th go  .

She-hulk, fantastic news about your appointment, I've been today so won't be there this afternoon, which is a shame as I've never seen a giant green anything really   I broke my leg and ankle a couple of years ago and it is horrible when the plaster comes off, it does sound like your doing well though, good luck.

Lukey maybe when we both become homeless we just plot up in the clinic, they may never notice  

Hello to everyone else, I hope you are all well.
xx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

I have just cought up on a few posts wow you lot were busy last night, I did a long post and lost it si this is short and to the point

Are you all having or have had the histo whatsit I cost £1000 job little op if so what are your veiws in it I feel i have been black mailed by ARGC in to having it, and has any one ever got it done on the NHS while having private tx.

I am going to wait a month to start my short protocol as we are very busy at work and i would like to try to get my fsh lev down it was over 13 last ivf and 12 last month so any idears would be wonderful .

Hello to you all I 

Sam I can come and meet you on fri as im off work and going in to china town to shop for stuff for dinner party on sat night 

going to send this with no spell ck as i lost it this morning 

sorry for not being to personal but hi to you all 

nico


----------



## gracief (Jan 23, 2006)

Nico- yes I'm having the hysteroscopy. Like you concerned about the cost but there seems to be evidence that tx is more successful after it due to cleaning you out. It is expensive but I figure when you're spending so much money you might as well have whatever they suggest. if it was a BFN I would always feel I didn't do everything I could have. Just my opinion though.

nell- hope you are having fabulous time with DH.

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Hi Nico

I agree with Gracie, I have read quite a lot that substantiates the theory that a hysteroscopy helps implantation. I haven't got a date yet but I am probably having mine later this week, I'll let you know though. I have heard that you can have it done though BUPA or PPP etc. but then it isn't MR.T and I'd rather he did it.
Take Care
Mel
x


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Just a quick one girlies as pc already packed and DH eager to do laptop.

Lots of gossip to catch up on, but most of it general excitment caused by the return of Mr. Nell - and with all that talk of big, green [email protected] and whatever that purple hippo was up to, I guess it doesn't need me adding to it!!!    

By the time I am able to log on again there will probably be another ten pages of   to read.  

Dolly, really pleased you are back on board and going to cycle again with ARGC - you and Nell will probably be about the same time.

Mel & Lukey - if you are both homeless, the packers have great cardboard boxes.   My poor, confused little boy is hiding in one as we speak    He's had so many 'guilt' biscuits today I will have to take him on an extra long walk this afternoon.

Nico - I was reading a thread the other night about bringing down fsh - I think on the over 40's thread, but can't really remember.  The main thing seems to be acupunture (I know, more money!!!) but also some diet advise.  

Must go - hi to everyone else.  Take care.
Love Welshbird x


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Just wanted to say best of luck Welshbird, I hope you manage to coax the Little Boy out of his cardboard home.
Hope all goes well.
Mel
x


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Hel-looooooooo ladies!! Thanks for all the cheerleading  DH is back-life is fine and dandy again....boy, he is a skinny man compared to last time I saw him. He is finding it a little hard coming back to real world, so I have left him to have some quiet time to himself.... and come to read what I have missed...
Welshie- good luck for the move, hope it goes to plan... 
Nico- I lose posts a lot and have taken to cut and pasting the bulk from word processing program  like word.
Melmac- aah, I just love the thought of you reading all this on the train, I would be laughing, crying and everything!!


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Dear all

I’m going to do a bit of copy past as Nell so kindly advised.

I so so so so so  want to start my IVF on next AF which will be next week but I know its not right with so much going on in my life. But I know I have to wait   any hooo just jumping on to the 2ww which will be in nov/dec did any of you ever take to your beds for 4 days as old zita tells every one (I am not a fan of zita at all I thing she is a bit of a business woman )  its just that I did,t  the last time surprise surprise …  I just don’t sit down in the day  but I am already thinking of all the things I can do while sat down or do you have to lie down?

I’m getting really exited about doing it again weird I know

Dolly how do you feel?? Do you have any frosties, and how much is it to just have IVF are they changing your drugs?  You also must be a pro dealer in finding the cheapest drugs around?

I have a meeting with guys ex wife tonight mmmmmmmm really looking 4 ward to that one I’m there as the ref its to talk about Jacob and school ect poor boy he has 2 very different parents with very different takes on life school ect It’s a wonder they ever got married and had a baby.

Be back later 
Nicola


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Nell we all know what your doing tonight


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi ladies,

Nell - Glad you've got dh home safe and sound.

Nico - Friday - that will be great.  I'm going to try and get up there as early as possible as have to get home for my niece's b'day party in the afternoon.  Will PM you.  As for the hyst.  I'm reluctant (being as I have had two this year already) but what they said about it aiding implantation is certainly true in my case.  I had a hyst back in Feb and 3 weeks later got a BFP after trying for nearly 4 years.  Maybe just a coincidence but who knows.

Dolly - Glad to hear you are giving it another go.  Good luck.

Beginning to feel like I am going to O soon.  Had the EWCM today but no LH surge yet so am really really worried I am not going to make it until my scan on Friday.  What do you think?

Sam


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Evening All, 

Glad your DH made it home OK Little Nell, have a wonderful time. 

Hi Nico, Good luck with the meeting and r*Bleep* tonight! 

Hi Sam, sorry I'm being a bit   what is EWCM?

The clinic just called me and want me to have my Hysto tomorrow, I have to be at the clinic for 8.00am, at least no time to worry about that then!!!

Have a good evening all.
xx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

hi mel its

egg white cervical mucus  now aren't you glad you asked


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Good luck for the hyst Mel.  I can't believe you were given that little notice - totally underhand I think!

I was recently reading a thread on another site, 3 ladies were "chatting" all of whom were ARGC patients.  Basically the things they were saying were not at all very complementary about the ARGC and yet all 3 of them said they would be returning for treatment.  Says it all I think.  The general consensus was treated very badly but still the best chance you can get.

Sam


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Hiya Ladies

Just got home from work.. bad day in the office!  Had bloods at 7.30, had a call at 12 to go back at 2 for more bloods. Apparently I'm responding well so no injections at all for me tonight.. I was told this was good  Have to go back for a scan and bloods tomorrow morning.  Mel, will be there same time as you but I still don't know what you look like ... not sure I'm as brave as you to just walk up and ask   

You're all making me worried because I haven't had a hysteroscopy    I was scanned by Mr T to check if I needed one and he said no I didn't.  Should I have said I wanted one??  Oh god, one more thing to worry about 

Little Nell.. hope you don't get any sleep tonight   

She-hulk, I couldn't stay awake for the last LOST last night, going to watch it in a minute.. I'm more of a Jack girl myself  

Welshbird.. good luck with the move  

Hello everyone else... one day I will get home at a reasonable hour so I can spend ages chatting to my fun loving FF.

Night all

K xx


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

K - That's interesting that you weren't asked to have a hyst.  Good though because it proves we really are treated on an individual basis and he obviously thought you didn't need one (maybe because you have been a patient at the ARGC for a while).  Also did you have the immune tests because I think I read somewhere that Mr T likes this for the immune patients?

Sam


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi everyone

Good meetings at both the Lister and ARGC yesterday.
Think will go to the ARGC due to the intense monitoring which I like. Met Dr Amin who used to work at the Lister (was there for 10 years!) So going for the immunology and hysto which is adding ££££!!! To the tx - DH will be in shock. But might as well go the whole hog and give it my best shot. Have another 2 weeks before next AF is due - may she come quickly! So *Dolly*, I expect to be starting around the same time as you. Hope they will put me on the short protocol though. I hope your DH has finished his tax return - posted mine off this morning - whoopeee

*Nell*, you'll need to fatten up your DH while he's home. How long will he be with you?

*MelMac*, hope your hysto went smoothly. Did Mr T perform it? I must say, you weren't given much notice!

*Sam*, do you have a link to the thread you mentioned in your last post about the ladies talking about the ARGC?

*Nico*, hope it went ok with the ex wife .....

*Ktc*, you poor thing - you must be shattered. Could you take some time off work? I shouldn't worry about not having a hysto - I guess you don't need one which is nice. Re: Lost, yeah, the doc is cute - he needs to take his shirt off more often though . Am yet to watch Tuesday's episode - l watch it tonight hopefully.

My sis had a baby boy on Wednesday. The crazy girl was at work (baby wasn't due till 8th of next month) when her waters broke. So she drove home (about an hour's journey), had a wash then calmly drove to the hospital - they got her going almost immediately as she was 5cm dilated. She sent me a casual text when it was all over - still in shock.

love *Welshbird*, *Lukey* and anyone else I've unintentionally missed.
Time for lunch - I'm famished

ttfn
xx


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Hi All, I'm back from my Hysteroscopy, I must say I nearly laughed when they took me down to the room where it is done, it is a far cry from Holly House where I was before, . But I really don't mind, I'm doing it for the results not to be pampered, and I must say all the staff at ARGC that I have come across have all been very pleasant to me.

I was in a bit of discomfort when I came too, but nothing worst than a bad AF pain, I felt a bit woozy, but I was off on my way home by 11.15am after arriving at 8.00am. 

I was warned that I'd have to have the procedure this week so although they didn't tell me until last night I knew it was coming soon.

She-hulk, I'm glad everything went well for you at the clinic and Lister, the next two weeks will fly by and then you will be in the thick of it 

ktc, I'm not sure if I saw you this morning or not, I saw a lady sitting ear to the waiting room door, who had trainers on with a dress and thought it might be you, but there were so many people there this morning I didn't like to say  in case it wasn't you and the lady thought I was a bit weird . It must have been a bit of a nightmare for you to have to go back at 2.00pm, where abouts are you based?

Hi to , *Sam, Nico, Lukey, Little "love in" Nell, Welshbird, Gracie and Dolly,* and everyone I have not mentioned but should have. xx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi 

MEL  do you have the histoloadsamoney b 4 egg col  just b4 or any time b4 or do the just tell you . and did you meet Mr t himself.?? ?? ?? ?? 

I have just got my old receptionist back till the end of Nov so i will be able to have my TX with no stress she is wonderful and stands up to guys tantrums.

the doc i saw for a scan in having her hair cut with guy next week , so that £78 pound i have got back from ARGC  think i may take some flyer's down next time and get the rest of them    .
one thing i have to let my new receptionist who is not very good go on Monday i hate to do it but 4 once in my life i am going to look after No1.

Last night with ex wife was fine mostly as she though i was 36 tomorrow not 39, oh my god its my birthday tomorrow and i have so so much to do ..................... I think I'm going to cancell birthday till sat I bet DH has not even got me a card he is not having a good day today..... I left him and Lucy for 5 min as i went to the bar and when i got back they were fighting so i had to calm things down boy oh boy why me .

any one herd from Nell yet

SAM what time is your appointment i will pm you my mob now 

nico


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Hi Nico, I love the new name for the histoloadsamoney     That's great.  

As far as I know they like to do it as near to treatment as possible, so once they have given you the all clear to start.  Great news about the old receptionist, and starting tx next month  .

I have just had the call, I can start taking the drugs tonight, which is great, I am on 300 Merinol and 150 Perigon, so 3 jabs a night at 8.00pm, I am also reducing my sniffs to one nostril every 8 hours, so no more getting up at 3.00am Yippee   .


Speak soon
Mel
x


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Here is for tomorrow Nico:


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

hi mel thank you for the happy birthday dance

Tell me did you have the £780 blood thing and if so what was the out come and what drugs is any are you taking thats different to any other tx??

and did you have the day off after the histoloadsamoney any holes in your tummy or was it internal not to many details please.....
gave you some bubbles for luck


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Nico - I have PM's you.

Mel - Were you awake during the hyst?

She-hulk - I don't remember the link to that site I was just doing some research on NK cells and came across it.  But I can tell you that it was the support message boards for patients at CARE in Notts, the immunology board.  Obviously not just CARE patients tend to post there.  CARE sound like they are even more up on immune issues than the ARGC.

And I really think it is about time the ARGC got a website.  But it is good to know that their reputation says it all.  They've no need for fancy websites, brochures, furnishings and letterhead - everything is very basic.

Still no LH surge but really really worried I have ovulated - but probably just my overactive imagination.

Anyone else at the clinic tomorrow?  I'll be there about 9.

Sam


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Hi girls if you would to be added to the argc list please feel free to IM me

Good luck to you all xxx


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Back at ya Bubbles,   Thanks Nico  

Yes, I did have the immune test thing a couple of months ago and it came back as raised NKC, so they have said that I will need IViG at some point near EC, this is when you have to have a drip for 4 hours at the clinic, it costs between £1200 and £1600   depending on the strength they use, also if treatment works you may need another.  

I did a work from home day today, as they said I really should do nothing when I got home, I just sort of sat around and rummaged around on FF, my Boss knows what is going on, and is fine about me not being around on the odd day during treatment.  It was performed by a TMI procedure       but at least I didn't know anything about it.

Hi Sam, no they heavily sedate you for the procedure, so I had an injection in my arm and went out like a light as you do normally, but they don't put anything down your throat. I finally got to meet the famous Mr T though who was a very happy chappy, as was the Anaesthetist.  I am going straight to the blood clinic tomorrow and then have to go buy some drugs but I probably will not still be there at 9.00, but if I am I'll have grey/black jeans, black trainers and grey jacket on.
Speak soon
Mel xx

PS Thanks Georgia


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

hi

I have just ordered a curry sorry im so hungry and guy and jj had supper and did not cook me any thing,

sorry im thick but what is georgia offering what list nice dog though 

mel thax for the bubble i do like a nice round no.

ill be back after my supper yum yum.

nico  no nell yet?


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

I'm here = fear not!! 
Had a great day sorting out some of the epic cellar contents with DH, and then cleaned the car- which is a standing joke between us. I hate cleaning it- so it was a real tip inside and out. 3 hrs later and it looks pretty darned good. Also tidied up the lounge as we have a guy coming tomorrow to look at the table/chairs from DH gran and getting them stripped back and recovered. Obviously we have been getting down and dirty too- but you not need to hear that eh?!!!!!


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

*Nell*, I'm so jealous, you wicked thing   Glad you're having 'fun' 

*Mel,* YES that was me.. so sorry I missed you! Can't believe my trainers did it  . I know it looks stupid but it's so comfy running for the train  I've sent you a PM saying I thought I saw you. Tomorrow at bloods eh?! That's great that you can start injections.. go girl   Be totally prepared for them to change every day... mine changed every day apart from once when I had the same following days. And again no injections tonight for me!

*Sam*, no I didn't have immune testing either. Mr T said not to this time??! They don't know why I haven't got pregnant. I got pregnant with my DS nearly 7 years ago with no problems, had a model pregnancy, all my test have come back normal so I'm totally unexplained. The only thing that sharif (?spelling) hinted was that he thought I was very stressed: I've been using acupuncture for past 4 months to reduce this   I know I'm very lucky to have my DS, but like everyone on here I'm really desperate for a little brother or sister. I'm so with you on the no need for fancy websites.. who cares as long as we have the results!!

*Nico*      for tomorrow! Enjoy in style 

*She-hulk* I'm taking time off sick after EC for the 2ww, my GP is going to give me a Dr's note. I'm so busy in work at the moment coupled with not having many holiday days left so I've no choice really. I work about 30 mins train ride from Marylebone and then 10 mins drive to the office from the station. On a good day I can do it in 2.5 hours round trip!

Day 9 of stimming today and no injections for me again as I seem to be increasing levels on my own without drugs: at least all this monitoring means the cost of my drugs is cheaper as I'm not using them  .

Lukey, WElshbird, gracie... hello girls 

DH nagging (he is totally gorgeous but doesn't understand that I need to chatter to you all!!)

K xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2006)

hi girls - back again!

Mel - great news about the hysto and starting Tx   - you did make me laugh about camping at ARGC. Sorry did not mean to make you cry on the train but woke up thinking about Nell and tried to imagine what it would be like not to have seen DH for so long etc...

K - you trainer-mad thing - glad your body is doing it's stuff. Agree that you need to take it easy - stuff the work, the tx is the most impt thing..

Welshie (nice new name Nell) - hope it's all going OK - can't believe we are all moving and having IVF at the same time - WE ARE MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAADDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD  

Nell - what can I say - can you walk??!!   . Does you DH know how popular he is?!

Nico - glad meeting with ex went well - she may be 36 but bet she's not as gorg as you?! When do you think you will do Tx then?

She - great news about the appts - did not know Dr Amin used to be at the Lister - think I am seeing him next week ...

Sam - really hope the big O stays away - I never know when I am ovulating...

Had fab lunch in town with mad friend today and cried with laughter the whole time - world of good etc. Was needed as just had a 22 (!!??) day cycle for the 1st time ever and v worried - will ask ARGC about it next week (guess not enough progesterone).

Hello anyone I've missed

til tomorrow lovely girls...

LOL

Lukey

xx


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

K - I have to tell you, when I worked in Holborn, I used to do the trainer thing as well.  I never cared what I looked like on the journey from home to work but as soon as I got in my office I would run to my desk to try and avoid being spotted!

Nell -  Glad you and dh are back together again.  Of course you had to give us a little taster as to what you and dh were up to otherwise we would all have been worried.


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

morning

5 am on my 39th birthday can't sleep,and my email notify thing is not working is any one elses or is it my yahoo??

got lots of cards ect to open but better wait till jacob and guy wake up.

nicola parsons age 39  that dose not sound to bad


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2006)

Happy Bday Nico!             have a lovely day!

Lukey

xx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

to *Nico!!!!!!*​
Have a wonderful day
x


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Happy Birthday to you
Happy Birthday to you
Happy Birthday Dear Nico
Happy Birthday to you
      
Have a great Day
Mel
xx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Nico- [size=18pt][fly][glow=red,2,300]HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!![/fly]
have a great day ya' hear?!!! Any pampering in store for you from your DH??
Meant to be writing 2 assignments today, 750 word and 1500 word- EEK. Due for submssion at 5pm tonight- last chance saloon- that's me!!


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Afternoon all, 

ktc, it was great to finally meet you this morning   I hope you managed to make it back into work in time. 

Just a quickie to say   and have a great weekend to everyone else.
Mel xx


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Well I'm just back from my monitoring scan.  I know we've all talked about it but I just couldn't believe the queues - arrived at 9 ish and left about 11ish.

Appointment didn't go so great though as my lining was just too thin and I don't even know if they would let me cycle with it, will just have to wait and see.

Good to meet you Nicola and Happy Birthday.

Sam

PS  Did get some good news though.  My FSH is just 5.3 (actually lower than it was 2 years ago) not bad for a 38 year old but not much of a benefit if my lining is knackered.


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi Sam

My god is was packed again this morning wasn't it?  

I had my hysto at the weekend and they were muttering about thin lining.  At the time, the nurse said that they can give you Viagra to help thicken it up, so it may be worth asking about it.

Hope that helps

Lilyx


----------



## egg (Dec 28, 2005)

hi all, 
Sam didn't realise you were there today, I had a scan about 10.30ish after waiting ages, I was sat in the hall as no spare seats in the living room.
Lily how are you coping with the travelling?  Train or driving?  Am thinking of driving in this weekend as the trains are a bit of a nightmare due to eng works.  I am dreading tomorrow as I remember how busy it was in the blood place at wekeends, far worse than waiting for scans, am planning to get there early to get it over with and get back home.  I did actually ask today if I could have a day off from bloods tomorrow but of course they said no, at least i feel I tried!
I have been injecting for 5 days now, have a few follicles growing, nothing amazing.
Ktc i shall be looking out for your trainers, hi also to melmac, have they told either of you how much longer it will be until egg collection?
she-hulk glad the appt went ok, have never met dr amin, at least i don't think I have, what does he look like?
nico happy birthday to you! enjoy your dinner party!
nell hi hope you're enjoying time with your dh,
hello to everyone else, welshie, lukey, sorry I don't post often, but I am keeping up with what you're all doing,
egg
xxx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

hi its the birthday girl here

sam it was nice to have coffee and a chat glad your home and safe have you had your call yet about your blood today??

did all my shopping in china town for dinner tomorrow and had lovley dim sum lunch with sara best friend whos mother died on my birthday 3 years ago so i took her some floweres for her mums memory i never know wether to bring it up or not as i see her every birthday .

A trip to ikea is planned for tonight   i know not very romantic but its another box ticked on the shop and i can enjoy the rest of the weekend , and i need wine glasses.

  my email alert is not working from FF is yours im going mad 

Lots of love to you all and thank you for all my Birthday wishes

NICO


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2006)

Hi, I've been up to the Cotswolds for the last couple of days so have a lot to catch up on.

Nico, Happy Birthday - hope you've had a good day. I love going to the Chinese supermarkets in China Town. Have you been to Yauatcha (think that's how you spell it) in Broadwick Street for Dim sum? I love it there.






















Sam, a friend of mine took Viagra to thicken her lining. Your FSH levels are fantastic!

love to all
Dolly


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi girls,

Nico - Yes I had a call about 5.00 ( in the middle of my niece's b'day party) and so I've been instructed to start the OPKs now. They said my hormones were fine.  So I will be up one day again next week if you are free.

Egg- I am sure we must have walked past each other at some point which is a shame.  I really couldn't believe how busy it was today and it just didn't seem to empty out.  I had my scan with Dr Banerjee and she seemed nice.

Are Mr T, Dr Banerjee and Dr Amin the only doctors?

Lily - The doctor today also mentioned Viagra to me but my understanding is that viagra only works on people who have poor blood flow to the uterus which isn't my problem.  But I guess it is worth the try.  What annoys me is that they are trying to tell me that it is impossible to get pregnant with a lining that thin but I did get pregnant only a few months back.  yes I did miscarry but still I got pregnant.  But I shouldn't worry about it yet, I will just have to be patient and see what they say in a week's time.

Have a good night everyone and Happy Birthday once again Nico.

Can't remember who it was but I know someone on here has done IUI at the ARGC.  Can you tell me how that worked and how much it cost etc.

Sam


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Mel, it was really good to meet you today.. now I have a face to put to the name.  Hope the injections are going ok.  I'll probably see you over the next few days.

Hope you've had a fab birthday Nic and enjoyed IKEA!  Enjoy your glass of wine tonight  

Sam, yes I've done IUI at ARGC.  It cost £500 I think. I didn't need any blood tests, had a scan at day 12 (I've 32 day cycles) and then told to test with OPK's until I got a surge, you then go in the following day for  a scan, blood test and IUI.  Failed 1st cycle but 2nd cycle was abandoned as I'd ovulated before they could do IUI.  One thing I was told by Dr Amin was to use the OPK in evening as I'd been using it in the morning and then I'd obviously ovulated quite quickly.  he seemed to think that I would have had the surge the night before (ie 2 days before I came into clinic).. hope that makes sense!  I think there's 2 or 3 other doctors that I recognise but can't remember their names; one of them is a new female Dr who I think started in the past 2 or 3 months.  I've had a scan with her once and she seemed nice.  Sam have you thought about acupuncture to help your lining?

I'm now day 10 of stimming.. and knackered    Had repeat bloods again today so had to travel back between 2 and 3 and then told to hang around as Mr T wanted to scan me at 5pm.  My lining is thick and follies are growing but still not big enough for the trigger.  I'm on 50 puregon tonight which is first injection for 3 days.  Even Mr T laughed that I'm economical with the drugs.  Not sure if many of you have met him but every time I have he's always cracked a few jokes to make you feel at ease    His guess today was EC Tuesday or Wednesday... I'll let you all know.  Had a chat with one of the nurses afterwards and she said that I was doing well (whatever that means  ) but also said that because I wasn't needing lots of drugs I needed more monitoring with bloods which for me is starting to work out at £90 or now £120 a day (ouch!)

Shegirl, Egg, Nell, Lukey, Gracie, Welshie (is that your new nickname?    ), hello!

have a lovely weekend girls!

K xx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

did not go any where near ikea dh took me to fav eating hole which was v v v nice 

but mist ikea ,, oh well 10 out of 10 4 dh 

sleeepy now


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

DH has been rustling up a storm in the kitchen= like it very much!! Poor lad is getting man flu so I have sent him to bed drugged up!! 
Nico= meal sounds lovely and well, Ikea will still be there tomorrow eh?
Ooh everyone is getting busy and getting to meet up....waaaahhhh, not me though!
Wish I was economical on drugs, last cycle I was on 5 ampoules of menogon and still only got one egg. BAH!


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Nell i promise to  come and meet when you when your in london, i'm on a 5am sleep pattern that i just can not shift, its driving me mad,

off to portobello market to by fish this morning for tonight and then my god sone Finn age 8 is comming for a sleep over with Jacob and dinner party to night and sunday is a day of rest (yeh right)..............

any one doing any thing nice..........

nico


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2006)

Hi all - been house hunting today - v exciting and seen fab house but may have to turn it into a paying commune in order to afford it! (hey - I could get Mr T to move with me and then we could have our own private FF Tx centre just for us?! Yeah!) .... Anyway only a quickie as friends coming for dinner tonight - Jamie Oliver's baked cod with proscuitto and pine nuts (well I'm doing salmon) and Waitrose lemon tart - mmmm

k - great news on your progress   Bet your trainers have worn out with all that too-ing and fro-ing?!! 
nico - glad you had a good birthday and hope dinner party goes well tonight - what fish are you making?
Sam - sorry to hear lining is not behaving. My understanding was that Viagra did help with thickness and clexane helps with the flow. Think you should ask? Hope it all works out - 5.3 for FSH is BRILLIANT (something I dream of!)
Nell - glad you've DH rollling his sleeves up,. How is it all going? Was thinking that although fab to have him back, must be quite tricky when you are both used to your own space? (yeah - nosey as well as stupid   (me, not you))
Egg - good to hear from you - hope all is well with your tx
Lily - you sound like you have had fewer ARGC exasperating experiences?! Is it all going a bit better now?
She - where are you? I've not been scared by you for a while now!!  
Welshie - are you moving at the mo? I can't remember - get lost with it all! Anyway - where are you?
Mel - got that house sorted yet?! What injections are you on? (nosey again)
Gracie - hello - hope all ok. 

Hi to anyone I've missed...

...must go as just realised time is one hour more than I thought it was! Enjoy the rest of the weekend all.

LOL

Lukey
xx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

tonight's menu

no starter just champane cocktails

spiced tuna on udon noodles with dashi broth (broth with see weed in it)  Chinese greens in a sesame oyster sauce

Nigela's  melt in the middle chock individual puddings with Berry's and cream 

cheese and coffee .

better go and have a bath and relax for an hour 

hope you all have a good weekend

house hunting sounds fun Lukey.... where are you looking so many of us now i loose where every one lives??

pip pip tally ho  nico


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Nico- food sounds lovely-= my tummy is rumbling as DH is on the phone and not cooking me dinner yet!! Woke up with conjunctivitis in my right eye this morning which is a bit pants. No doctor around- so trying herbal stuff from German chemist. If all else fails will have to report sick tomorrow and get some drops. Weird it only in one eye though...


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Morning all

Just a quickie as slightly worse for wear. Went to Italian restaurant last night in Blackheath to celebrate birthday under duress with some friends and had far too much to drink. Hick! Lovely food though - squid salad starter and black tagliolini with crab for main. Slurp! Well watching Chinese grand prix in bed and dh is making a much needed cuppa 

Aww *Lukey* - fear not - *She-Hulk's* not a monster (growl) Where about's are you house hunting? How exciting. I'd love to move house need more space! I love the sound of your menu too - yummmmy yummy yummy!

Poor you *Nell*. Sorry to hear of your eye. Hope it doesn't spread the other one.

Love that menu *Nico*. Bet dinner was a roaring success!

*K*, I guess you'll stop stimming soon? Hope you're taking it easy this weekend.

*Sam*, I've heard that good quality protein build's up the womb lining. Think acupuncture also helps. Great FSH! Not sure how many docs are at the ARGC.

*Egg*, how's it going? Do you have to go in on Saturday and Sunday for scans? Can't describe Dr Amin really - glasses, bit of a tash I think.

Wotcha *Welshie*. *Gracie*, *Dolly*, *Lily* and *MelMac*

Off to a friend's this afternoon in Wimbledon for a housewarming party. Looks like it will have to be an indoor do with all this endless rain&#8230;&#8230;.

Oh gawd, Kimi's race is over. Arrgh!! Nooooo Am going to go now and have a good cry

Boo hoo, sniff
xx


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Just a quickie, got LH surge this morning (on monitoring cycle) - so when will I need to go for next blood test?

Sam


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi Sam

It's about 5 days after you get the surge

Hope that helps

Lilyx


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Afternoon All

Just a quickie as I'm exhausted and am going back to bed, but I couldn't resist quickly logging on  

Repeat bloods for me yesterday and repeats today with a scan in between.  Mr T told me I had 'zillions' of follies   but they are still a bit small   .  Anyhow I'm not triggering this evening and have to get back on the merry-go-round of bloods and scans again tomorrow. I've already been stimming for 12 days.

Anyway, reason for post (apart from to say HI!!)... always keep your meds with you.. I might be telling you what you already know but if you didn't know remember!  I usually have them with me whilst in work and whilst in London yesterday I carried them with me as I knew I would be out most of the day... but today I didn't bother as I thought I could be home within 45 minutes as I had the car...  I was in ARGC lunch time and Mr T wanted me to inject immediately before another blood test.. so I had to buy more b****y drugs from ARGC at their wonderful high prices... really annoying as I have plenty of puregon at home!  Winge over.... 

Anyone around tomorrow??

K x

PS Nico, how was the meal.. sounded delicious    Can we all come to yours for dinner one night


----------



## egg (Dec 28, 2005)

Hi K
I'll be around for bloods and a scan, shall look for your trainers!  Last time around almost all my calls were 'inject immediatley' but this time around only a few were despite me dragging drugs around every day just in case.
Hi to everyone else, Nico lovely menu, feel hungry just thinking about it, 
sorry no more messgaes, am also off for a sleep as irritable and exhausted!
egg
xxxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2006)

oh that's a good idea about food at Nico's! must admit, having decided on my menu for last night, I read Nico's and was v jealous..

k - great about the follies - wouldn't worry about stimming for 12 days it's actually better to "cook them" slowly. Sorry you are sooo tired, can't imagine doing all that travelling. Do you come into London from outside - I forget? .... and great advice about the meds (when I finally get there I will remember that!)... so EC looks like later this week then? When are you off work after that?

Have just done a lovely little folder with multi-coloured summary table (past Txs), bloods, SAs and info on my laparoscopy for meeting with Mr T (or his friends) - DH v impressed! Now we just have to ensure Mr T will treat me and then we have to decide when....

blimey it's windy here..

L

xx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

good day to you all

my supper was amazing its the first time have cooked the tuna and it was exalento.. its now my new fav recipe.

your all welcome any time

WHY IS MY EMAIL NOTIFY NOT WORKING AND WHO CAN HELP

I have had a really good feeling all day to day i;m really exited about starting TX next month

Have had long dog walk with good friends thismorning with pub lunch as im on cooking strike today. boys in front of telly with a bond film. early nite perfect sunday.... LONG week at work ahead with new shop and my wonderful assistant back on tues yippy   .

NELL when are you coming to england for your grandads funeral or have i mist that and can you not try for a cancelation at argc

have a wonderful sunday you lovely people

nico


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

nico- am back in Uk this coming thu/fri/sat. Funeral is all sorted and we will stay with DH parents in Manchester. Appt date was made so far in advance because DH is not around before Nov and they state they want both people present at first appt for him to do his "thing"...otherwise I would be haranging them daily!
Just been for an amazing malaysian banquet- courtesy of a friend- who made it all to celebrate the christening of his 2 daughters...he was up for 24 hrs prepping and cooking= he did NOT sleep at all last night!! Pigged out big time on food, and of course pudding- my favourite- tirimisu, plum eton mess, and cheesecake made with 1lb of philly cheese!!!!


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi ladies,

Hope you've all had a good weekend.  Mine has been busy - we've decided to have the house valued so have been doing all those jobs we should have done ages ago.

Little Nell - It probably doesn't matter now but in fact dh doesn't have to be at the initial appointment.  When they phoned me to offer a cancellation once and I said No because dh wasn't available they said he didn't have to come.  And in fact although he did end up coming he still hasn't done his sperm sample because we decided to get it done through our GP.

Anyone going to be at the clinic next Friday?  (Think that will be my next visit).

Nico - are you sure your computer's spam filter is not blocking the notifications?  Mine did that once.  I would check and if not maybe post on the technical board and see if they can help you.

Lukey - when is your next appointment?

Sam


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Bum, well, my flights are booked now and hire car etc so too late to change. DH can get his bloods etc done through his GP too I hope, we have enough results already to hit them with though. I am hoping to catch our hopeful zone this week and will start p-ing on OPK in the next day or so....sad really isn;t it how it invades every aspect of life, the universe and temp charting!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2006)

oh come now Nell - you know that "normal" girls would kill to got through what we do!
Glad all good with your DH.

Sam - am at ARGC on Fri too with DH - can't remember what time though - when are you there? If it's the same time you'll recognise me looking lost!

Nico - your posts do make me laugh - I want that tuna recipe!

Night all - v tired due to hilarity last night ... and builders here at 6.30am tmrw!

L

xx


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

one and all,

Missed 3 days and all the  has filled five pages !!! 

Hope you all had a fab weekend

Nell, so glad DH made it home and you are enjoying a normal life - cleaning the car out ! 

Nico - love the histoloadsamoney   can we call shorten it to HLM (Nell will appreciate that) Bit confused, with your assistant back from Oz are you going straight into tx after monitoring or are you still having a break? Does the new shop open this week?

Mel -  hurrah on the stabbing  Did anyone come with you for your HLM ?

Sam, I'll swap you some of my lining for your FSH results - we might make one good one between us 

ktc, can't believe your due in for EC in just a couple of days. How exciting!! and to hear you've got zillions of follies, that's great news. Its no wonder you're tired, you're body must be working really hard - make sure you get plenty of rest and lots of protein,  

She, congrats on becoming  [/fly]

egg, I'm sure your follies will be much bigger by your next scan. Its amazing how quickly they come on in the last few days of stimming.

Lukey, you've been busy. House-hunting, dinner parties and 'scrap-booking' 

Dolly, I love the Cotswolds, was it really relaxing and romantic. I think the ARGC should relocate somewhere like that instead of being in the centre of London!

Well, I homeless at the moment - moved from Ireland on Thursday and builders still in house in wales. So, furniture gone into storage and DH & I lodging at Dads after a couple of nights in hotel - hopefully only for two weeks, and we will try and get away for a few days in the middle. Have mid-cycle scan on Thursday, so will try to fly Friday. Am I right in thinking the next appt will be Day 21 bloods?


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

She-hulk

Really, I shouldn't be let loose on a key-board sometimes. 

My post should have read;

Congrats on becoming an Auntie and here's a dance for your AF

[fly]   [/fly]


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks Welshie - I love my nephew. He was fast asleep with his mouth open when I last saw him  

Wot's all this about being homeless

Have spare bedroom if you need to stay in London. Based in Greenwich so just a couple of train rides away from ARGC  .

Hope everyone's had a fab weekend. Had a terrible journey to Wimbledon today for house warming do as friend who was driving took Tom Tom route which was the worst possible apparently and we were in 2 hours traffic! Still very very nice roast dinner and loads of fine red wine & champers when we got there  
Happy days (or should that be daze!)

ttfn
x


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Welshie, where do you get the animations from??
Sorry can't answer your questions on bloods.


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Hello Ladies, Sorry I haven't checked in this weekend, we have been so busy, going to the clinic and back home to pack for the move.   

ktc, I must have missed you this morning, although I wasn't there very long, I got straight in for my bloods and then only waited about 5 mins for my drugs. How did you get on?

Little Nell, how is DH and his man flu has he recovered yet? I hope your eye is much better too. You both have probably been so excited about seeing each other again now you have relaxed you are probably a bit run down. 

Lukey, are you going to go for Lukey Mansion then? it is quite exciting isn't it when you start looking for a new home.  I am currently on 300 Merinol and 150 puregon (spelling?), I have had this everyday so far, and like ktc they have been ringing and saying "take now" to I have been carring them around with me everday.

She-hulk, was it your birthday you were celebrating or someone else's?  I missed the grand prix yesterday I take it you are a Kimi fan?

Sam, it looks like you will  be joining the rest of us movers shortly, good luck with your valuation. Great FSH by the way, fingers crossed for you on your lining.  

Welshbird, When I had my HLM I was told I had to go home with someone and no driving, but as I only found out the night before DP had a meeting already book for the next day so couldn't pick me up, so I told the clinic that I was getting a cab to his office (Docklands) and that he would drive me home, when I actually got a cab to the station and then got a train home.  I'm not saying it is the best thing to do, I didn't drive and just laid around when I did get home but I did feel fine.

Hi to Nico , your dinner sounds fab.

Sam and Lukey, I should be around on Friday, about 7.30ish so I may see you  if you are there that early.

Hi egg, What time were you there this morning, are you a trainer wearer? When are you there next?

Hi to Lily, Dolly and Gracie
Best Wishes
Mel xx


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Now I'm really confused.  Thought I'd caught my LH surge yesterday but now not so sure.  Looking at the test again the test line may not be quite as dark as the control line and according to the leaflet this is a negative.  Was convinced I was O'ing as had cramps/congested feeling so kind of just assumed it would be positive yesterday without really looking hard.  Now I don't know what to do.  The test line was dark and strong but maybe not quite as dark as the control.

Was does everyone else's OPK test results look like please?  Had an 18mm follicle on Friday but who knows they do say some people still don't ovulate with a follie that size.  Now I don't know whether or not to call the clinic.

Sam


----------



## egg (Dec 28, 2005)

Welshie thank you, yes they are much bigger today and a few more have appeared!

Mel, I was there at 9ish, was a boot wearer today as raining, maybe trainers tomorrow as feet aching now!  I will be there again tomorrow.  Have not had a call yet so assuming its 'inject tonight' rather than now, they seem to call by 1.30 if its more urgent.

hi to everyone else, ktc have pm'd you back, have been posting all over the place so can't remember who's on which thread now!

egg
xxxx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Sam, I hope you called the clinic. I use the Clearblue - you get a smiley when the surge is detected.

Good news on the follies Egg!  

Melmac, my birthday was on the 21st of last month but still celebrating it (under duress).

ttfn
x


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

I reckon I will start surging LH in the next few days and would happily take a pic to show you- but it will be too late to help. Normally when mine are true pos I take it as same colour or darker than control, I sometimes take one early evening and another before bed as it tends to be early hours that you actually ovulate...
DH is still suffering and I went sick and got some chloramphenicol drops- so hopefully getting back to contact lens wearing by weekend- I hate my glasses...


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Afternoon Ladies,

She, thank you for the very kind offer of a room.  I should be in my new house by next Thursday and DH, bless him has promised to take me away to a nice hotel for the weekend - struggling a bit back living with the parents! I shall returned refreshed next week to tackle the movers as they throw our worldly possessions about the place.

As soon as DH starts working in London his company will provide him with an apartment for four weeks so I am hoping this will be my home from home whilst having tx.

I use the smileys from here - click on [more] - and then use 'F' tab to make them 'fly'

Thanks for the info on the HLM Mel, its really helpful. It means I don't have to ask DH to take time off work, just jump in a taxi and go back to wherever it is he will be living.

egg, so pleased the follies are coming on nicely. Lots of rest and protein should do the trick

Nell, I hope DH is feeling up to  if you are about to Ov. By the way I have a stye growing on my eye, feeling a bit  - - are we spending too much time looking at the screen ?  

 to Nico, Dolly, ktc, Gracie, Sam.

Love Welshbird x


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

DH is being a real trooper...he is downstairs cooking dinner as we speak. I had a nice welcome home tonight- been in for a study day- so am quite chipper this evening 
Welshie- hotel sounds like a great idea, and as for removals well, I empathise with you having just done it on my tod...


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Don't know about scarey Lukey, but if it gets any bigger I will have to walk along ringing a bell and crying out 'unclean, unclean'   - really is starting to look yukky 
  

and, you're right, Nico is being unusually quiet - Where are you Nico   (BTW, Georgia does the list on the ARGC ICSI thread - I think she wanted to add us to that one)


Nell, glad your DH is taking his manly duties seriously      I think the hotel has something to do with it being 10 days 'til we can move into our house and its a bit off putting    under the parents roof.  Def. an ulterior motive but I'm not complaining


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

hi girls 

My poor feet have not touched the ground today and i don't mean iv had them on the sofa all day (i wish)

the trip to ikea was a night mare with Guy, i want to look at every thing and he's like Dale Wintons suppermarket sweep we were in and out be4 you could say the dime bars are on me .

had to take a pair of black trousers back to M&S today size 12 and i could not get them past my knees Just to make my self feel better i made her get the tape measure out and they were not a size 12 at all but a 10 so that made me feel a whole lot better   i thought i was a bit porky.

    trying to choose a rubber floor for the new shop I want pink and black Guy wants black and white I have looked at so many floors i could do mastermind on Dalsuple and amtico  is what i say most of the time  so today i pretened i was an arkitect (cant spell it) and have manage to get it for trade price. I could always take up acting on the side for a bit of cash i should have passed the cap round today for my performace.

better clear supper be for boys get back from cubs dib dib dob dob


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

welsh bird what is getting bigger .................??


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

I just posted but my message is missing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So I will repeat.

Lukey/Little Nell.  Thanks.  I did call the clinic and they said not to worry just come for the blood test.  But I am worried because I always get this same dilemna with the OPKs, I'm never quite sure if they are positive or not.  It may be that I never actually ovulate (another problem to add to my list of reasons for infertility).  I certainly feel like I am O'ing and get AF 2 weeks later but an unreadable OPK.  I normally use internet cheapies.  Would love to use Clearblue but with a long and irregular cycle like I have they are just too expensive.  But I am going to try the Superdrug buy one get one free tests that Nico recommended and see how I get on with those.

So now I am back at the clinic for bloods on Thursday.  I honestly don't know why though I have to attend between 8am and 10am.  You would think they would want to spread us out a little.    So is anyone else around on Thurs?

sam


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Evening

So excited, had my bloods this morning and was called this afternoon to say I can trigger tonight at 8.30 yeeehhh!!  I'm nervous but really excited.  EC is booked for Wednesday morning.  I've been told to be there for 7am and I'm 4th on the list.  Best bit is that I don't have to do bloods tomorrow so I can have a lie in as I won't have to get up until 7.30  .  I've alsobeen told to increase my fluids today and tomorrow by another 2 lites... I might as well take up camp in the toilet!!   

Egg, thanks for the PM.  I was late this morning and didn't get there until 8 and for the first time in 7 days I didn't need to go back for a repeat!  Great news on the follies, how long have you been stimming now?  I was 13 days in total.

Mel, missed you again, how are you finding the injections?  Are you on a high dose as I thought you picked up some drugs on Saturday?  By the way your DH seemed really nice espceially as a stranger just introduced herself to him by a nickname!  

Lukey.. how's the mansion coming along?  Can't believe you are so organised for your first appointment.  Hope it goes well!  Just don't expect a posh clinic... far from it! 

Welshbird, hope your DH's firm gets the apartment sorted ready for your treatment.  I think the hardest thing I've found is hanging around London all day.

Sam, did you call them?

Nico, you're nuts hun, but I love it!!

Little Nell, She-hulk.. hello girls  

OK, off to raid the fridge...

K xx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Lukey   as you know i try to keep my self as busy as one womas possibley can be  please  remind me have you started yet with argc or are you waiting for appointment
sorry  i find it hard to keep up... MY EMAIL NOTIFY is still not working and poor tony can not find out why  i dont like to bother him to much he prob has better things to do, but i am missing posts all over the place so ill try to keep up ..

Nell how long do you have your DH for .. is he coming to england with you this week . and is he off work on leave and if you have al reaDY told me this then tell me to shut up and re read your posts...


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

*Waiting to start*

Amber
Egg
Little Nell
Lukey
Welshbird
Truly
Sam2995
Nicola Parsons
Gracie
She-Hulk








*Down regulation*








*Stimming*
Melmac








*Egg retrieval*
ktc








*Embryo transfer*








*POAS*

Yasmina
Mimi

Is this up to date??


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

I read on another post that you can tell how posh some one is by how many toilets they have in their house.......


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Lukey - yes I think that is what happened.  We posted at the same time so mine went AWOL!!

K - That's great news about EC.  Best of luck.  I hope they don't make everyone turn up at the same time on the day of EC!  Sounds like you've had a tough time all those repeat bloods.  What did you do, hang around or did you have time to go home/to the office>

Sam


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

K - Thanks again for doing the list.  I was just wondering though if we should have another heading of "monitoring cycle" so we know who exactly is likely to be popping into the clinic?  Or maybe one "waiting for initial appointment" and another "waiting to start"?

Sam


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Yes Sam I think we should.. Anyone got a smiley for monitoring cycle


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Ooooh!  its another    night on this thread.

Sam, I am around on Thursday - mid-cycle scan between 8-10

Nico - I have a stye on my eye,    thats whats getting bigger    

ktc - yeah, congrats       - hope the trigger not too painful. 

egg is stimming if anyone is updating the list and Nell is def. the Queen of Smileys    , sorry such a coward, don't want to touch list in case it blows up  

Lukey, you will never live the posh thing down - we will be waiting with baited breath for updates on Lukey Mansion

Oh, and I have no toilets only a blue cubicle thing in the drive that the builders use     How posh am I 

Love Welshbird x


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

welshbird you must rub a gold ring on your sty its the only thing that works
go and do it now    You can thank me in the morning it will be gone but it must be a gold ring.

I  have changed my email to my home one to see if i get my notifys bla bla bla its just really anoying me


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Evening All, 

ktc, Many congratulations on your EC, I have everything crossed for you.  I am on 300 Merinal and 150 Puregon, sorry I'm not sure on the spelling. I bought a pen for the Puregon which hold about 1030, and I have two 150 ampules of merinal, I buy my drugs on a daily basis so they ask what I took the night before and make sure that I have the same dose for that evening, is this not how you did it?
DP did think it was funny when you said I'm ktc he thinks we are all round the twist       but also agrees that this site is a great idea  

egg, as I've got a scan tomorrow so I shall wear a skirt, and maybe a (depending on weather) a tan coloured raincoat, so if you see me do say hello.

Lukey I'm going to be there on Friday, nice and early and I will have Jeans on, as it is Jeans for Genes day though, so will everyone else probably. 

She Hulk   for last month, sorry I missed it, you carry on celebrating and having fun  

Little Nell, you certainly have a very good DH, and him only just up from his sick bed too  , it must be all that  

eye eye Welshbird   great news about the flat in town, at least it is only two weeks with your parents! 

Sam, I may see you Thursday if you are around for bloods, dependng on how quick they are that day, as they usually ask me to go for 7.30am

Nico, Pink flooring sounds pretty cool,   did you come to a decision in the end ? Sorry I don't know how the email notification thing works I turned mine on by mistake the other day but not sure how I did it 

Hi to eveyone else.
Take care
Mel xx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Blimey- how much posting went on when my back was turned and I was eating lasagna with DH?!!!! Will look into the smiley thing for monitoring!


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

or









or


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

*Waiting to start*

Amber
Egg
Little Nell
Lukey
Welshbird
Truly
Sam2995
Nicola Parsons
Gracie
She-Hulk








*Monitoring Cycle*








*Down regulation*








*Stimming*
Melmac








*Egg retrieval*
ktc








*Embryo transfer*








*POAS*

Yasmina
Mimi


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Excellent!!

Off to cuddle up to DH in bed now...


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks for the smiley Nell.. you really are queen of the smileys!!

Not sure who is actually on the monitoring cycle or waiting to start.. feel free to update of let me know and I'll do it tomorrow.

So much for my early night


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Just read your post Nell.. you are  !  Enjoy your cuddle


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

*Waiting to start*

Amber
Little Nell
Lukey
Welshbird
Truly
Gracie
She-Hulk








*Monitoring Cycle*

Sam2995
Nicola Parsons








*Down regulation*








*Stimming*
Melmac
Egg








*Egg retrieval*
ktc








*Embryo transfer*








*POAS*

Yasmina
Mimi


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

little nell said:


> *Waiting to start*
> 
> Amber
> Little Nell
> ...


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

That's great thanks.

Sam


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Morning 

I have finished my monitoring cycle all but the return of my Costa lot blood test, so can i be on that with sam, I have had terrible trouble with my account and could not og on at all last nite to FF . I'm not sure whats going on.

but I'm back on this morning.

be back later when your all awake


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Off to look at floors again 

    Not sure how much moore i can take in

HELP


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Yeay for the Pink Rubber  

Just to keep you posted I had my first scan this morning, apparently I have more follies on the left than the right, and they are looking to do my EC after the full 14 days stimming, my lining is currently 8mm and my hormones are looking good.  I was a little worried to start with as he said he could see my left ovary but it turned out that was because my bladder was slightly full, I had only just been to the loo, (tmi) but you know what it's like with so much drinking  .

ktc, all the very best for you trigger tonight and EC tomorrow         Take care of yourself.

Hi to everyone else. xx


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

That's good Mel.  And how many days have you been stimming for now?

Sam


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

we met in the middle and went purple  

I am now at home al lafternoon    well i'm going to try to relax have AF pains so this time next month I should start my short protocol yippy no sniffing,,

ktc  early night for you is it EC tomorrow lots of   comming your way 

love nico


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Lukey - I don't know what the range is but I have heard that anything over 30 means you have ovulated.

Sam


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Sam2995 said:


> little nell said:
> 
> 
> > *Waiting to start*
> ...


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

any one out there  just made Tom Yum Soup and masiman curry for supper later DH still chopping  some ones locks 

been here all afternoon trying to sit down but the kichen got the better of me and made a carrott cake  for staff as i did not see them on my birthday . 

are you all still at work or what


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

lukey  poor you I have been there with house falling through but, in a weired way i'm glad as i love the house we have now more than the one that fell through,,

nothing i can say will make it better how about a funny face 

nico


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

I think they are all waching trinny and suzannah  

its sad  b ut i am to and my lap top keeing my lap warm wondering where all my FFs are i dont have email alert so i just wait and look God i;m sad


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Elo elo elo

Day from hell today - trains up the swanny (sp) just got in! Am exhausted. Have missed Trinny & Suze. No Lost tonight to boot so won't get my Sawyer fix.

Lukey, sorry 'bout your house sale falling thru' - hope another buyer comes along pronto!

Bad AF pains today (unlike me) so couldn't even make Ralph Lauren preview do which is always fun and champers and canapes tend to flow....

Where is everyone?


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Ooooh K, will be thinking of you tomorrow. Hope ET goes smoooooothly. 

Looks like you're coming along nicely Mel. When will you be getting trigger happy?

Can't wait to start jabbing and all. Hope AF comes soon so I can start monitoring cycle.

Got to go. DH fell of his bike yesterday so needs his dressings changed. Honestly he was more worried about the bike than his own skin! 

Laters
xx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

ooh, nurse she-hulk. that is a great image!!
Am here- DH still not well, he looks really pally wally and sweaty all the time. May have to take his temperature at this rate. Had nice din dins cooked by his own fair hand. and just watched CSI- ourfav....
Lukey- how crap. nothing to say that will make you feel better, so just go hug DH and get some snogs in huh...
Nico- cake sounds brilliant. i love the low fat one that delia smith does...


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Ok -pooped and need sleep. Got an exam tomorrow, well an assessment on a telephone triage system that we are piloting, so I need to practice being sympathetic and helpful down the phone, whilst trying to work a computer software program, and make sense!!! AARGHHHHH....


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

good morning 

Im off to work and looking forward to it as I have Nat my old assistant back and she is so wonderful i wont have to do much admin i can just swan about all day Ha Ha not really have got to get down to ordering some stock for my new shop trouble is I want it all my self so its 9 for the shop and 1 for me.

good luck ktc thinking of you  

STILL NO EMAIL NOTIFY AND ITS DRIVING ME MAD


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Morning all

Nell, how's DH this morning? Hope he's better. Good luck with your assessment today  

x


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Hello all, Sorry I wasn't around last night, I had my nails done and then  by the time I stabbed my self and got dinner ready it was a bit too late for me to log on.

ktc,I looked out for you this morning but couldn't see you so I assume you had already gone down.  I hope all went went and look forward to hearing how you got on  

Lukey, I'm soooo sorry about your house, I do hope you get a new buyer soon, so that Lukey Mansion can still go ahead.

Sam, I started tx last Thursday and had my first scan yesterday so my scan was on the 6th day of injections. I am now on 300 Puregon and 150 Merinal, plus another injection now which is like Heparin, steroids and aspirin.  So not only and I now very poor, I also look like a pin cushion  .  When I have finished my tx I shall show you all the total cost of my treatment, which will at least give everyone a chance to see prices and not get a nasty suprise.

She-Hulk, I hope your DH is OK, did he fall off a motor bike or a cycle bike?  
I'm not sure yet when I will get trigger happy, but the Doc yesterday seems to think that I will go the full 14 days, so probably next Tues or Weds.

Nico, you are a proper little domestic goddess aren't you, I can't bake for the life of me.  What ever I do in the pudding department ends up like a brick  

Little Nell, Wishing all the best for with your exam this morning, I hope it went well.
Hi to everyone else.


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Yo Mel!

DH fell off his pride and joy, an Orbea racing bike. It's super light and cost the earth hence his worry about it.  Massive bruise on his right hip and lots of cuts and grazing but it isn't too bad thank goodness. Typically he's being a real baby so am having to look after him!  

Mel, how many days have you been stimming for?  Have you had to go in on every single days of stimms?  Will be good to see your costs. I've warned DH that tx could cost about £8k (gulp).

Hope everyone's having a nice day. K, hope you are tucked up and that your embies are nice and snuggly.

ttfn
xx


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Hi Girls

Just a quick one to let you know how I got on (apart from feeling I've been kicked in the stomach 20 times!), they collected 32 eggs!!  I don't know yet how many are good quality but I'm hoping quite a few are.  Not totally sure why, but the are doing 12 ICSI and 20 IVF.  I'll get a call in the morning to know how many fertilised.

Sorry no personals I'm really tired..

K xx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

I just love the way the ARGC can find to make money bless you KTC

NOW  welsh girl bird what ever is in the ARGC tomorrow morning and can not get to puter tonite has said ahe will have jeans cream top and will have a blue ruck sac with her she is there for a scan so will be about for a while , I can not get a way from the hell hole I own and work in NOT HAVING A GOOD DAY 

so have no time to chatt right now just have to get this message to you all 

STRESS STRESS STRESSSSSS i want to just bake cakes all day


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

lukey  My wings were well and truly cliped

I have had a terrible day period pains to boot.......... ill be fine after a glass of wine
still at work but be back later 

lol


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

ktc- egg-cellent!! What great numbers, and will be thinking of you when the call comes through tomorrow.
Exam went ok, despite a spanner thrown in the middle...so glad that is over. 
Flying to UK tomorrow so not be back in comms till Sat- dread to think how many pages to catch up then. 
My opk are still faint at moment but think they will turn pos tomorrow or fri...so timing is pretty damned good!!


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Lukey- twinnies!!  
The joys of being a 27/28 day cycler with O always between day 14/15....now if egg and sperm just get to meet that would be a start!


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

K, what a *BUMPER* crop! Wow - how many dozen eggs is that
Hope you are resting up and DH is waiting on you hand and foot. Gee, hope you aren't too sore honey. Also hope you are on the arnica.

Dur, yes Lukey I stand corrected - have ET on the brain for some reason.

Have a safe trip Nell.

Am going to lie down - have the worst upper back ache at the mo - it's been a harrowing day!
xx


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Blimey ktc, no wonder they stopped the drugs for a couple of days     I have everything crossed for you  

She-Hulk, I just had a look at a Orbea racing bike on the internet, my DP has a pride and joy, its a mountain bike though rather than a road bike  , so I know where you are coming from in the concern stakes, my DP polishes and cleans the bike a lot more than he does the house that's for sure  .  Today will be my 7th day of injections and I have been to the clinic everyday since I started, or a little bit before actually as I went last Monday and Wednesday and then started after my Hysto last Thursday  

Nico, I hope you enjoy your glass of wine, I've just had a glass of milk, yum, not!!! 

Little Nell I hope all goes well for the funeral, take care  

Hi Lukey and everyone else.
xx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Mmm, the bike is rather sexy - black and orange - sigh. He spends far too much time inspecting, cleaning and checking it.  As I picked it for him can't complain too much.

So Mel, was your hysto on 2nd day of stimms? You said it was on Thursday - is that last Thursday or on 21st of last month? How're you feeling?

Funny how our DHs are all cycle mad.  Bet neither of your's records the tour de farce though.....


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

How funny   we all attached to men who have bike fetishes 

Enjoy your Thai Chicken Lukey  

She-hulk, I started stimms the evening that I had the hysto, so day one was last Thursday 28th Sept.  I feel alright really, I felt rather fat today, my trouser felt tight, so I am starting to bloat, physically I feel fine other than being really tired and the drinking a ltr of milk a day I am finding hard as it makes me feel a bit sick, but I bought some of that "hint of Vanilla" milk which isn't too bad as it tastes abit like running ice cream  

You're right about the tour de farce, but then that is a roadie thing, mine has a subscription to MTB (Mountain Bike Rider)   and watches radical Bike TV  . 

Off to do the dinner now, I'll PM my costs to you so far tomorrow, as they are all at work I can't remember the exact figure.
Catch ya later.
Mel


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks doll. A litre of milk?   Lordy - tell me that's not per day. Are you having to drink copious amounts of water as well?  Questions questions! Enjoy your dinner.
x


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Be thinking of everyone, even if I cannot check in the next day or so... 
No bikes for my DH, he has one but it has flat tyres at moment, now lacrosse or water polo is a different matter


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

.morning gils

I had such a bad day yesterday i hope today is better but what will a full moon stroppy dh and very bad af tummy i cant see it my self.

thinking of nell today 

having cup of tea and crupets with marmite, do you think my email will ever come back

have not seen egg or sam for a while?

off to walk dog


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi all

K, well done!  What a bumper crop!  Hope that you are feeling better today.

I am confused about this split ICSI/IVF fertilisation process.  I was talking to a couple of ladies waiting for transfers yesterday afternoon, and they were very anti this, because as they see it, it's an extra £1000 and ARGC aren't giving the choice.  One even went as far as saying that the whole process is too money oriented now.  

I haven't filled in the ICSI consent form and have no intention of doing so.

Hope that you are all well.  Sorry no time for personals, EC is tomorrow so just packing up to go and spend the night in a hotel.  

Speak later

Lilyx


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Lily, Just wanted to wish you all the very best for tomorrow, don't forget to let us know how you get on.
    
Best wishes
Mel
x


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

hi lukey 

How hi are you FSH mine is 12.somthing and was 13 they have never said a thing only that a short protocol would suit, I think there are a lot of chinese wispers about the ARGC and they will do TX on any one for god sake they are a private clinic we have the money and the hope they just collect the money and hope for the best , SORRY as you can tell my day is not good have walked out once on dh and am now back at work , we just have so much going on and he takes it all out on me.


lily Good luck sweet heart and i think you are right stand your ground , the biggest problem is i can stamp my feet all i want but when you are there what they say you do as you don't want to blame anything on a BFN. and i think they know that 

Old mrs ramsey is baging on about poor her and her IVF in the mail today I could slaop her 

I could slap any one to day SORRY


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

SORRY


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi girls,

Well I've just come back from my progesteone blood test so guess this is it for my monitoring cycle.  Feeling a bit despondent as it seems all the important decisions as to my treatment are to be made by Mr T this afternoon (just waiting for the phone call) by reviewing my file (along with prob 100 others).  Shouldn't I be there with him when decisions are made?  What if he misses something?  Do that actually know my wishes?  Doesn't seem right that the call to tell me all this will come from a nurse - don't I get a say?

Lukey - It sounds like you have everything prepared.  Are you hoping not to have to go through the monitoring cycle (seems like you already have).  Good luck with your initial appointment.  

Ktc - What a fantastic response, hope you got a good fert report today.  When is ET?

Lily - I've been wondering about this ICSI split thingy and think I am going to do the same as you (if I proceed to IVF).  What is the point in doing half and half and then charging you the same money for it.  The clinic have been pressuring me to get my dh's sperm sample done but I just see it as an unnecessary.  We have done IVF 5 times previously and all my eggs have fertilised well and I have been pregnant before so I can't see a problem with dh's sperm. When I suggested that he get our GP to do it they weren't that keen on that idea either.  Surely the ARGC have to let you make the choice.  Good luck for tomorrow.

I hate to say it on this board because I realise that it is not what everyone wants to hear at the moment but as Lily says I am beginning to feel that it is all about money at the ARGC.  I mean where does all the money go.  Their fees are more expensive than both my previous clinic and all this extra monitoring that we have (other than the scans) are extras that we pay for.  Even the drugs are more expensive (you'd think they would get them cheaply like at Ali's pharmacy being as they supply so many).  So where does all the money go?  It isn't in extra staff or equipment to make our life's easy, or in furnishings (while I know this isn't important).  I just wonder where all the profit goes.  Sorry for ranting, I hope it doesn't get anyone down or worry anyone and I guess no-one cares if treatment works.

Nico - Hope you are feeling better today.

Nell - Thinking of you today.

Lukey/Nico - You have just posted as I have been reading this.  Read on the other board that Mr T told one patient that he would never turn anyone aware from the clinic.  I wonder if the chinese whispers go round purposefully to put off some people (but that's me being cynical again).

Be back later when I have some news.

Sam


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Sam 
Hi  Let us know what is said at the end of the day as i say all we have is Hope and a credit card lots of love


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

HI Girls

I'm back on line and so much chatter   .  Not sure I can keep up!  Couldn't log back on last night as I was in too much pain; I really wasn't prepared for it.  DH phoned the emergency number and was told that it was probably due to the number of eggs collected and told me to drink more water.  I might as well, just put my bed in the bathroom as I spend more time on the toilet (TMI ??) 

Lilly, good luck for EC tomorrow, make sure you take it easy afterwards! 

Mel, still sending you loads of   .. keep going it'll be worth it  

Sam, Nico.. are you girls having a bad day   ?? Cheer up, couldn't have put it better myself.. hope and a credit card is all we have   

Nell, hope all goes as well as can be expected this weekend.  Thinking of you hun.

Lukey, Good luck with your first consult, is it on Friday?  Sorry to hear about the house.

The IVF/ICSI debate.. all I can say is what they told me.. I queried this and was told that MrT wanted me to have some ICSI because we already have a DS together (who is 6) and have been TTC for 4years, all the tests come back as unexplained.. they really don't have a clue why I haven't conceived.  Anyhow, he wanted to split to see if there was a problem with the sperm getting through the outer of the egg.  having to make a decision on the spot when they phoned yesterday, we agreed.  I thought that seeing as we'd got this far, if I'd said no to ICSI and then had none fertilised I would have never forgiven myself.  But this is our first IVF so perhaps if it was 2nd or3rd I might feel differently.

Anyhow, I got a call from ARGC this morning to say 9 out of 20 IVF fertilised but 9 out of the 10 ICSI fertilised.  I so hope this works, but if it doesn't if I have a small number of eggs I'd probably do ICSI.

I too am scared by the costs, am too scared to add it all up, although I have kept track of it.  If I include my weekly acupuncture, Zita west vits, 2 IUI's and 1 IVF I think I'd have enough to retire!!

I'm off now to find out what Mrs Ramsey has been up to again!  


Take care

K xx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

hi my day just went from bad to terrable DH is in court today fighting with X wife over the huge amount of money she demands for JJ Who can i say at the moment has holes in his school shoes,

And now i have to pick him up from school in the rain I have no car (well i can't drive so it would be no good if i did)  but still we will have to get the bus GRrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

that it no more i have got it all of my  chest now back to nice Nicola


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

K, hope you're feeling better now. Keep guzzling the water.

Lukey sounds like you are more prepared than I was for the initial consult. Do you know who you are seeing?  Hope it goes well. Is DH going with you?

I too had a half an half at the Lister as DH's swimmers were on a mini break   It was just as well as we had 4 out of 4 fertilsed with ICSI and only 2 out of 6 on bog standard IVF! So it will be ICSI all the way for my next go  

All the best for tomorrow Lily.

Oh dear Nico, hope you haven't got far to go to pick up JJ. Ex wife sounds like a real mare!

Bloody Tana R - why are we even talking about that wretched woman FFS! Who is she?  Who IS she?  

Rant over - deep breath  

Have had a lovely hour having my back manipulated by osteopath. It's been aching on and off now for a few weeks - think it's something to do with broken metatarsal as I've never had back issues in my life.  Was shocked that I had to strip though... So relieved I wasn't wearing skimpy thong - had nice big calvin klein shorts and purple vest.  THANK GOD for the vest - would have been mortified if had to stand there in bra and thong.... Must remember that for next week.

Got to check on the builders - they are laying some york stone on the patio. Feel so sorry for them as it's raining.  Best get them some tea.

talk later
x


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

she hulk  

 all us woman hold all there emotion in there lower back more so when we have been let down as we all have 

 life


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

hi home and dry and guy had a good result in court we are now £200 a month better off , x wife is such a cow when guy said about my tx costing money she said I've given you a son why do you want another child, it made me cry on the phone when he told me , and i usually stick up for her as guygives her a hard time but she had a flat that is payed for no mortgage and was getting £800 a month and she works   

sorry your so not interested i just have to get it out,, she got pregnant with out a care in the world and for free even her father shook guys hand and said thank you as by the law he only has to give her £389 a month and he has offered £600, I would have given her less    as i know where i want the money to go ARGC bank   .

*can i say thank you for letting me be mad bad and sad, I know you understand*

Nico i will bake you all a cake one day to say thank you


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Gawd! What a greedy cow!  Don't waste your tears on anything she has to say - you're worth so much more. On the plus side, brilliant result! 

Mmmmm cake - slurp
x


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Yes I am on a bit of a downer today.  Hopefully I will cheer up when I get my call from the ARGC, I'm finding the waiting a bit stressful.

K - So now I understand why they want to do half and half.  By doing this it sounds as though they may have found the reason for your infertility.    Is ET tomorrow or are you going to blast.  Hope you feel more comfortable soon.

Nico - Good news on the court outcome, at least that is something to be positive about.

Lukey, Lily, Mel, She-hulk, Welshbird (now who else have I forgotten?) - hello.  Will let you know how I got on later.

It is now 6.00pm, surely the call can't be much later.  Anyone know?

Sam


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

sam...... they always say they will call B 4 7 so hang in there girl


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Thanks Nico, I was beginning to think I had been forgotten as it is now 6.19.  I will hang in there.

Sam


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Nico - any idea when you will roughly be having EC.  I worked out that if my cycle goes ahead EC would prob be somewhere in the first two weeks of November.

Sam


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

hi sam 

I do not have a clue as i will be on short protocol and i will may be start 27 days from now, so i am clueless as to when  ec will be i  have not got passed any of that yet sorry i can not help i think every one at argc is diferent it seems to me that no 2 people will ever be the same. 

hope you get your call soon, if not give them hell at 8am tomorrow


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Nico - Well if you're on the short protocol then I doubt we will be too far apart time wise.  Still no phone call 6.45 (sorry if this bores everyone else but I am just sitting up on my computer waiting as got a houseful downstairs and need some privacy so am pretending to do some work on my computer).

Sam


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

I dont have to go to work tomorrow yippy i a


sam i hope they have called 

lukey good luck 4 2 morrow 

lilly godd luck 2U2

can we have a recap on whos doing what/?? lost again

and all say alittle pray 4 nells grandad

if some one els has a big day 2 morrow can i be forgiven  ... but good luck any hooo


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Wer-hay

Finally got rid of new neighbour. He is such a flash git who delights in telling anyone who will listen how he's refurbishing his house and how it's costing a fortune. Grrrr Even had the nerve to ask how much we paid for our house!  Cheeky or what?  Why can't he just find out online like the rest of us 

Sam, not sure which stage you are at. Thought you were just about to start tx?

Lukey, hope it all goes well tomorrow. Will you do a monitoring cycle prior to starting tx? (I'm full of questions today - sorree) Has DH's spot said goodbye?

Nico, hope you and DH are having a celebratory glass of something cold with bubbles.

Looking forward to my date with Dr Dreamy tonite!  Oooh yeah!!!

xx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

she hulk

are you in london?


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Yais - sunny historical Greenwich   Home of Henry VIII and Anne of Denmark. Where time began bla bla bla. Why do you ask?

Watching wot not 2 wear and feeling so sorry for the ladies who've had masectomies. Thank goodness for our health. Preferred it with Trinny and Suze to be honest. Lisa Butcher is so wooden.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2006)

She - hoping to avoid monitoring cycle as had all bloods done this month by the GP - but I guess they'll be the judge of that! I Love Greenwich - lucky you.
Nico - what loevly food have you dished up tonight? and what cake are you making for us all?!!  

Bye - will report back tmrw
xx


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Well call come finally but unfortunately they said that Mr T isn't around to review my file!  So have to wait another day.  Cutting it a bit fine I think if I am supposed to start dr'ing on day 21 (which I hope I'm not).  But the good news is that I did actually ovulate which I am thrilled about.  3 years ago I only got one period a year which is why I originally started IVF. somehow or other though during all that failed treatment my body righted itself and I now seem to be ovulating.  One small step forward.

Right Nico, here is my recap of where I think everyone is on treatment.  Please let me know who I've got wrong.

Sam, Gracie, Nico - all completed monitoring cycle and waiting to start treatment.

Lukey - special case.  Initial appointment tomorrow and hoping to avoid monitoring cycle (though wonder if they will insist on scan Lukey).

Welshbird - On monitoring cycle.

She-hulk - Waiting to start monitoring cycle.

Little Nell - Waiting for initial appointment.

Mel / ktc / Lily - in the midst of treatment cycle.  Good luck.

So who have I missed then?

Sam


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Waiting to start*

Amber
Little Nell
Lukey
Truly
She-Hulk








*Monitoring Cycle*

Sam2995
Nicola Parsons
Gracie
Welshbird








*Down regulation*








*Stimming*
Melmac
Egg








*Egg retrieval*
ktc
Lily








*Embryo transfer*








*POAS*

Yasmina
Mimi

[/quote]

Anyone heard from Yasmina or Mimi


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

good morning 

Have been up this morning clearing a space in the garage for new furniture for salon that is comming this morning. getting closer to opening day 2 weeks this Tuesday, and i can only see that things are going to get a lot more stress full so glad I'm not having my TX this month.

So today i have started on my get ready for TX vitamin's  

3x Agnus Castus Berry  meant to lower FSH not done this B4 but ill give it ago the girl in the shop said take in first thing in the morning as thats when your brain is produsing its stuff.

also I have this pack of Pre-Natal vits that i get mail order its a big tub with lots of bags of 10 tablets in and it has all the folic acid bla bla everything your body needs to get ready for baby.  its a lot to swallo so i have it with a yoghert in the morning and pretend its just bits..

She hulk  I just wondered as im in london and its such a london thing to do talk about how much you paid for your house.

Lukey  good luck today hope you dont have to wait to long (how far do you have to travel)

its a wet windy day 

and im going to cook bake and clean we have Jacob this wekend so good excuse to make coookies and eat them cooking is my escape

we should all try to put a date in the diary to meen up B 4 end of year  there must be a day tht we all may be in london.

Off to have a nice bath B 4 i start my day off tee hee 

nico


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

sorry sam  let us know when you have had the call at least its true he looks at them all he dose have a young family then again he is also on the Times top 100 rich list


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

This way to a new home 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=69931.new#new


----------

